# Need a buddy - 37 & TTC #1



## Ahnshi

Hello lovely ladies - I'm brand new to this forum. Still learning all the acronyms and what not. I'm 37 yo and ttc baby #1. In cd8. Me and DH been married for only 6 months. This is our 2nd month trying. Any other ladies in the same boat or near? I could use some encouragement. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## xs5

I am going to be 37 soon we are trying for our 1st together. This is only our second month trying, hoping it won't take too long! I am sooo not good with the stress!


----------



## Oakbay

Hi ladies, I am 37 and ttc#2. This is our second month of TTC and tomorrow is test day! :AF: is due Saturday and I have already got negatives the last couple days. Hoping that the little one just didn't have enough to make themselves known!

Can I join you? I can't seem to find a lot of ladies in the first few months of trying. Hopefully we all won't have to wait long

What methods are you using? Opk, charting, just dd lots?


----------



## tryfor2

What Oakbay said! I am 37, TTC #2, but in our third cycle of trying. I got pregnant our first try of my first cycle last time, so I am feeling frustrated already. I know I have no right to be, considering the YEARS of TTC and invasive procedures many of the women on here have endured, but that's honestly how I feel. I just started tracking when we started TTC and my cycles seem a bit wonky (v. late ovulation, low BBT, spotting, some brown blood etc) so I'm a little worried there might be a problem. Gotta put in the time trying before seeing a dr. though, so that's what I'm doing... Yes, as nice as I'm sure all of you ladies are, I hope to not be on here much longer! Good luck testing tomorrow Oakbay.


----------



## Oakbay

tryfor2 said:


> I got pregnant our first try of my first cycle last time, so I am feeling frustrated already. I know I have no right to be, considering the YEARS of TTC and invasive procedures many of the women on here have endured, but that's honestly how I feel.

I know what you mean....I almost feel guilty complaining about not getting a positive the first month with all of the other issues that other couples are experiencing. It's difficult because I want to be sensitive to everyone but also want to get support as well. I have never had a bad experience or anything but I see that a lot of newbies don't seem to get the questions answered and others seem to be annoyed for asking certain things. 

Tracking things should help tryfor2. I don't think anyone is the same very cycle. I know I'm not. Only going to give things a go for 6 months and if nothing happens, we will seek help


----------



## Ahnshi

I too hope we won't be here long. It is stressful as it is being in the "older" batch of women ttc. I know it's still early for me but seeing AF was last month was a big bummer. My cycles are a bit irregular so predicting ovulation last month took a little bit of guess work.
This month I'm trying the Clearblue Easy ovulation test to see if I have any luck with that. 
Lots of luck to you all.


----------



## tryfor2

Exactly Oakbay. The women I've encountered on this 35+ forum have been nothing but lovely, but I've seen other threads where poor souls have gotten torn up and spat out! And I agree, I almost don't want to reply when asked on here how long I've been trying. I'm sure it must be super annoying to those who have been trying for years and I don't want to irritate but this is me and where I am right now so....

Agreed Ahnshi, it's stressful as it is being older and TTC. I'm almost sheepish about it bc so many people (stupidly) think women 35+ have no business having babies. Those are the people to whom I crow the loudest about getting pregnant pretty much instantly at 35.5 and having virtually no issues during my pregnancy. People can be so rude and narrow minded though. I was recently at a dinner and was sharing some details of my difficult delivery to someone, and another guest (who, of course, had her kids in her early 20s) said "Oh, these older mothers... My advice? Have your kids young. I had both my kids in two hours." I politely informed her that yes, statistically there are more complications in pregnancies involving older mothers but that age has nothing to do with how quickly you have your baby and cited two people I know who had worse experiences in their late twenties. She didn't respond but I could tell she thought I was just being defensive and didn't agree. I wanted to smack her. 

It was very hard to see AF my first month trying as well. Actually, I'd been so convinced I was pg, having AF come shocked me. It was really hard to digest. I can't imagine what it must be like to see that month after month after month.... Let's hope none of us ever has to know.

Didn't mean to write a novel--sorry! Good luck to us all.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi girls, I wondered if I could join you for a bit. I've been trying a long time, but I am 37 and trying for my first, so we have that in common. :) I've seen a lot of girls in their early 20s TTC#1, and they're very sweet, but we're probably worlds apart in our mindset (I can't help but feel like they feel sorry for me when they see my age, lol). Don't worry at all about feeling guilty that you just started ttc! It doesn't get to me when I see women upset at AF after only one cycle, because the way I see it is that we're all trying for the same thing, we all want the same thing, and I think when most women make that choice to start their family, they want it BAD....just as bad as someone who's been trying for a year like me. And I also remember how I felt in my first couple months as well. I may not have been quite as stressed/worried back then, but it was still just as disappointing getting AF. I'm always happy to see ladies get their BFPs, no matter how long/short they've been ttc. :)

I get what you're saying about not always getting questions answered...when I first started, my posts hung out there all by their lonesome, lol! I don't think it had anything to do with me being new though. I think it was just a coincidence, as it still happens now occasionally, so it's probably just that not every question is seen since there are a lot on here. It's why I often make a point of looking at the posts that have 0 responses, and I try to answer those specifically. :) I might even be a good resource for you. Always happy to help if I can! 

Anyway, 37 and ttc#1, and it's always nice to chat with women my age. :)

---EDIT---
Oh, I should add that I started clomid last month, so I'm on my 2nd round. My DH was out of town last month the 4 days leading up to ovulation, so I feel like we lost a lot of chances last month. He arrived home the day I O'd, but it was 4pm, so not sure if we just missed it or what. We'll both be in town this time, and it's my 2nd round, so I'm very hopeful this time!!!


----------



## Ahnshi

Thank you for your words of encouragement and support ERosePW. These forums are meant to get answers and get support and not to shame or bash anyone. All of you ladies have been kind. 

Oakbay - I too am giving it 6 months before I seek help. That's what the docs would probably suggest anyways.


----------



## xs5

I can relate to everything! I feel inbetween, the pressure of being older, but still being a newbie at ttc. I feel so ignorant sometimes.


----------



## Oakbay

It's so comforting to be able to discuss things with you that are all for g through the same thing. :). 

Erosepw - I try and respond to those who don't have any responses either. Lol. 

I got another bfn pregnancy test this am. I was so hopeful. I keep telling myself I am not out until :AF: shows, which should be tomorrow. I keep looking at other charts who get a negative on 10 dpo and then a positive in 11 dpo - it does happen!

Do any if you ladies know that if you have a shorter cycle. (26 days, ovulated on day 15). Makes the early pregnancy tests not work? Not work as in, obviously it can't work for me 6 days sooner as implantation wouldn't have happened yet. I read that implantation can occur anywhere between 9-12 dpo, if my lunar cycle is only 11 days, will I have to wait until after AF is due to get a positive or does implantation always happen earlier?


----------



## ERosePW

Oakbay said:


> It's so comforting to be able to discuss things with you that are all for g through the same thing. :).
> 
> Erosepw - I try and respond to those who don't have any responses either. Lol.
> 
> I got another bfn pregnancy test this am. I was so hopeful. I keep telling myself I am not out until :AF: shows, which should be tomorrow. I keep looking at other charts who get a negative on 10 dpo and then a positive in 11 dpo - it does happen!
> 
> Do any if you ladies know that if you have a shorter cycle. (26 days, ovulated on day 15). Makes the early pregnancy tests not work? Not work as in, obviously it can't work for me 6 days sooner as implantation wouldn't have happened yet. I read that implantation can occur anywhere between 9-12 dpo, if my lunar cycle is only 11 days, will I have to wait until after AF is due to get a positive or does implantation always happen earlier?

Oakbay, yes, it does happen for sure! In fact, two of my girlfriends didnt get their BFPs until after they had already missed AF. And a coworker's wife never even got a BFP on a HPT. She had to go in for bloodwork to find out. So remember, it's not over until AF arrives!

So you have a pretty short luteal phase then. Is it the same every cycle? Implantation needs to happen as early as possible for you then, because you are correct, it can take up to 12 days for implantation (but from what I've heard, it CAN happen as early as 6 days), and with a short luteal phase, your body doesn't give that embryo much time to get from the tube and into the uterine wall. But don't fret over that at all...you could implant at 6 days, which would give that embryo five more days to get comfy and let your body know that you're prego so that AF stays away! I'm very hopeful for you this cycle. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Hi ladies!
I wondered if I could join you, as I am 38 and trying for my second child. We tried for seven years to have our first, and that only occurred after a D&C (after a blighted ovum and excessive bleeding). We have a beautiful girl that we thank God for every day! I was nearly 37 when we conceived, so yes ladies- it can happen!
Since the birth, we have had three chemical pregnancies- I am just coming off of my latest- so getting pregnant isn't our problem, staying pregnant is.
Anyhow, I just wanted to say hello, and wish all of you ladies a short stay on the TTC boards!


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I wondered if I could join you, as I am 38 and trying for my second child. We tried for seven years to have our first, and that only occurred after a D&C (after a blighted ovum and excessive bleeding). We have a beautiful girl that we thank God for every day! I was nearly 37 when we conceived, so yes ladies- it can happen!
> Since the birth, we have had three chemical pregnancies- I am just coming off of my latest- so getting pregnant isn't our problem, staying pregnant is.
> Anyhow, I just wanted to say hello, and wish all of you ladies a short stay on the TTC boards!

Welcome! Wow, seven years! What a blessing to have your beautiful daughter now. :) I'm so very sorry for all the CPs. That must be one big emotional roller coaster. If you don't mind my asking, has your doc been able to determine the cause, and what are they doing to assist in maintaining? Is it the usual prog supplements, or does it go deeper than just prog levels? Welcome to the thread. I love chatting with women my own age and hearing their stories, especially a success story after 7 yrs. Its very inspiring. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

ERose,

Yes, we are sooo happy with our daughter, thank-you! The CP's are heartbreaking, but we keep telling ourselves that we will have another when/if we are meant to. But of course we are trying everything we can to actually succeed.
I was diagnosed with endometriosis about four years into TTC. That is when my first doc sent me to a specialist. We had had several medicated IUI's at that point with no success, not even a CP. We then tried IVF with my new RE, who diagnosed us with DOR. The result of our two cycles was an oversuppression of my ovaries (no follicles produced at all), and another cancelled cycle due to an 'irregular response' to my meds (I ovulated my eggs before egg retrieval). They wouldn't do any more IVF's, and I got the dreaded donor egg speech. We couldn't afford DE IVF, so we took the other option, which was embryo donation. We had four frozen embryo transfers, with the end result of two chemicals and the blighted ovum I mentioned above. Then our daughter arrived :)
I don't want this to be too long of a post, but the cycle our daughter was conceived was a clomid cycle. Just clomid! After all of that! We were just...amazed! I didn't expect a lot of help from the clomid when I decided to take it, I just wanted to make sure I ovulated (as my mother hit menopause at 37), and didn't go into premature ovarian failure. I think we dtd maybe twice in that whole fertile window. Then one day I just knew- not sure how- something just told me to test. And my test was faintly positive. We were floored, to say the least.
Anyway (sorry about the length of this post), my latest doc tested my progesterone mid-luteal phase and it was low. So we are supplementing with progesterone, and next summer will do a few more IUI's if we are not pregnant by then. No RE will take me now because of my age and undetectable AMH levels, plus it is just too expensive. So for the next few months it will be clomid and possibly femara.


----------



## oldermom1975

Oh, and I am totally with all of you ladies who expressed the different mindset of the young and older mom. Of course not everyone asks about my age- but you can sort of tell sometimes when they look at the baby and than look at you.... Nertz to them! When I told my doc about this, she laughed at the stupidity of some and told me to buy some hair dye- nobody would be the wiser! She is so awesome!
I must say though, I wasn't ready to be a mother in my 20's. It wasn't just the lack of a good companion, I was just way too immature. With all of the fertility hardship we had, it turned out the way it was supposed to. We were definitely ready for our DD! This is also why nobody in this thread should feel ashamed of succeeding easily- I really hope you all do!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi oldermom. It's funny that's the handle you chose. It makes me laugh, even though I'm older than you are, but I'm not a mom. I have a shaved head now, so you may want to try that and no one will see the gray. HA!!HA!! It's not for everyone.

Anyway, your story is inspiring, and I hope that TTC#2 is a lot easier. I am going to the doctor tomorrow after trying for 4 months. I think she will give me clomid, but we'll see..my window of opportunity is getting smaller and smaller.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Hi oldermom. It's funny that's the handle you chose. It makes me laugh, even though I'm older than you are, but I'm not a mom. I have a shaved head now, so you may want to try that and no one will see the gray. HA!!HA!! It's not for everyone.
> 
> Anyway, your story is inspiring, and I hope that TTC#2 is a lot easier. I am going to the doctor tomorrow after trying for 4 months. I think she will give me clomid, but we'll see..my window of opportunity is getting smaller and smaller.
> 
> Wishing you the best.

Welcome Peachy!

I originally wanted the same designation I had in the hospital when I was giving birth: geriatric mom. Seriously. That was one of my 'risk factors' ! :dohh:
When I pointed it out to my doc she told me it wasn't a personal comment, it was an actual term. LOL! That makes me feel better!
I understand about that window closing. It is good you are being aggressive about it, I twiddled my thumbs for two years before I went into the doc. If anything, you will benefit from asking questions and you will leave understanding more (if not, leave the twerp). :thumbup:
Good luck at the doc's! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Hi oldermom. It's funny that's the handle you chose. It makes me laugh, even though I'm older than you are, but I'm not a mom. I have a shaved head now, so you may want to try that and no one will see the gray. HA!!HA!! It's not for everyone.
> 
> Ha! I have thought about it, it was a couple of inches long on my whole head for about four years. Probably not though, my head is really really bumpy. :)


----------



## Ahnshi

Welcome to the group to all that joined this past week. I created this thread because I strongly felt that there isn't anything wrong with ttc when you're 35+ , and also that there weren't too many threads about women in their late 30s that were ttc their first (or second). I wanted this to be place of support. I want to hear success stories from women around my age. I would genuinely feel happy for any of you that get a BFP. It really would give me hope. 

I don't think I was ready to have a baby in my 20's. I personally needed to be married and at a stable place in my life, which I was not at that time. I didn't meet my DH until a little later in life. We are both so looking forward to starting a family.

Thank you to all that have joined and responded so far. Don't feel bad about posting "novels". You are bringing a world of knowledge to those of us that are new to the process.


----------



## tryfor2

Seriously, oldermom1975? Your RE refused to see you bc if your age??? You're 38, not 58. I didn't think it was even an option for a dr to refuse treatment. My lord. How rude and unprofessional. It's not like you showed up high on crack and said, "get me pregnant." That's downright ageist. I was 35 throughout most of my pregnancy and despite having some issues that in my opinion far outweigh age in importance, my age was my first risk factor written on every sonogram requisition, lab form etc. It got to the point where I almost wanted to beat them to the punch and say, "yeah, yeah, I'm ancient. Deal."

I certainly wasn't ready to be a mother in my 20s. I would have ended up resenting my child and that's never pretty. Bringing a human being into this world and caring for and shaping them is a monumental responsibility. I wasn't sure I was up to task at 36! It is extremely humbling.

Ahnshi, you want some hope? I'll give you hope! As I said before, I got pregnant my first try of my first cycle TTC and I know a lot of people who have had babies after 35. My sisters-in-law had theirs at 37 and 39 and I have met several women in the past year who had their first babies at 40, 41 and 42. I don't know them well enough to ask whether they'd been TTC for long but I know they didn't have IVF. Actually, the people I know who have had trouble getting pregnant were under 30. Take that, doctors!

It's funny, people's attitudes about having babies 35+. Here we are, mid- to late-thirties, freaking out about being too old to get pregnant, yet (in my experience at least) it seems like a lot of women who are 40+ are a lot more relaxed about it. I met a new mum recently who said if she was going to have another child she would have to soon because she's 41. She then corrected herself and said "well, not RIGHT away, but I couldn't wait YEARS." It kind of gave me perspective, since I'm already freaking out every cycle I don't get a BFP (and I'm only on my third cycle of TTC). Perhaps my fifth decade will bring more patience?!


----------



## oldermom1975

Tryfor2,

Yeah, it was a little bit of a shock for our RE to drop us like a hot potato after that second cycle. I was convinced that once you had an RE, they worked with you to figure out the problem, then solved it. However, in this fertility world, most just seem to shove you towards IVF as a solution to all of the problems. I tend to wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper to do an in-depth blood panel, endometrial biopsies, hsg, etc than IVF. All I wanted was to know what was wrong, and have them help us fix it. Ah, well. It is in the past now, and we have moved on. We had a child without their help, and that is all of the come-uppance I need. :)
That alone tells me THEY were wrong, and a little cooperation on their part would have saved us a few years.
Be that as it may, I am NOT ashamed of being 38 and wanting a second child. Ahnshi, you can do this! I had a baby while taking clomid when I was 37. It was a healthy pregnancy, and aside from the c-section at the end (which was due more my reaction to pain than anything else- the pain killer stopped labor) was problem-free. 
I see articles online about how more and more women are waiting until their 30's and 40's to have babies- basically hand-wringing that it is partially our fault that the number of children per couple has gone down and that this is a danger to our country (I am american). Pooh. All of it. We will be better mothers because of it.


----------



## oldermom1975

CD3 and bloated like a Christmas cream-puff. Anyone else?


----------



## hopeful_19

hello everyone, 

i just joined babyandbump today and i have been trying to find a group that i can relate with... i am 36 and ttc#1... trying to get pregnant at 36 is stressful :( 

hope to make friends with women going through the same emotional roller coaster ride... 

baby dust to everyone!


----------



## xs5

hopeful_19 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i just joined babyandbump today and i have been trying to find a group that i can relate with... i am 36 and ttc#1... trying to get pregnant at 36 is stressful :(
> 
> hope to make friends with women going through the same emotional roller coaster ride...
> 
> baby dust to everyone!

Welcome!


----------



## oldermom1975

hopeful_19 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i just joined babyandbump today and i have been trying to find a group that i can relate with... i am 36 and ttc#1... trying to get pregnant at 36 is stressful :(
> 
> hope to make friends with women going through the same emotional roller coaster ride...
> 
> baby dust to everyone!


It is indeed stressful. :sad1:
Welcome, and may you find what you need for support here!


----------



## XOXOXOXO2014

Hi everyone. I'm also new here. I'm 38 and ttc#2. I have an 8 year old son but have always wanted him to have a sibling. This is my first month ttc in a few years, I had a miscarriage two years ago and couldn't bear the thought of going through it again. But now I'm back and trying to stay positive. Im 14dpo with no AF symptoms but have had BFN the last 3 days, but fingers are stilled crossed!! Nice to meet you ladies, it's so nice to have others to talk to going through the same thing. Baby dust to all!!


----------



## xs5

XOXOXOXO2014 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm also new here. I'm 38 and ttc#2. I have an 8 year old son but have always wanted him to have a sibling. This is my first month ttc in a few years, I had a miscarriage two years ago and couldn't bear the thought of going through it again. But now I'm back and trying to stay positive. Im 14dpo with no AF symptoms but have had BFN the last 3 days, but fingers are stilled crossed!! Nice to meet you ladies, it's so nice to have others to talk to going through the same thing. Baby dust to all!!

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## oldermom1975

XOXOXOXO2014 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm also new here. I'm 38 and ttc#2. I have an 8 year old son but have always wanted him to have a sibling. This is my first month ttc in a few years, I had a miscarriage two years ago and couldn't bear the thought of going through it again. But now I'm back and trying to stay positive. Im 14dpo with no AF symptoms but have had BFN the last 3 days, but fingers are stilled crossed!! Nice to meet you ladies, it's so nice to have others to talk to going through the same thing. Baby dust to all!!

:) Welcome!


----------



## Ahnshi

Welcome to hopeful_19 and xoxoxoxo2014 and good luck!


----------



## ERosePW

Just wanted to say welcome to our new buddies! :flower: Hoping to see some BFPs from this thread. GL everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Blueshoney

Hi Everyone!

I'm 36 and TTC#1. I'm in my first cycle. I have a 26-28 day cycle, and currently at 5DPO. This is going to be a lonnng TWW wait. My DH is 32, and is positive it will get our BFP in the first cycle. Me not so much. I am worried that my age will be a factor. 

My twenties, I focused on school and getting my career started. I was no way ready to have a child in my twenties but I am more than ready now!

So glad to have found this thread!


----------



## ERosePW

Blueshoney said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm 36 and TTC#1. I'm in my first cycle. I have a 26-28 day cycle, and currently at 5DPO. This is going to be a lonnng TWW wait. My DH is 32, and is positive it will get our BFP in the first cycle. Me not so much. I am worried that my age will be a factor.
> 
> My twenties, I focused on school and getting my career started. I was no way ready to have a child in my twenties but I am more than ready now!
> 
> So glad to have found this thread!

Welcome! My DH is also 4 years younger than me too. :) I was career-focused also, which is why I started ttc late in life. I'm 5dpo also, according to my temp chart in FF, so we might be testing together. :) I've been ttc for a while now, but my best friend is the same age as me, and she got prego fast, so fingers crossed same will happen for you!


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm 36 and TTC#1. I'm in my first cycle. I have a 26-28 day cycle, and currently at 5DPO. This is going to be a lonnng TWW wait. My DH is 32, and is positive it will get our BFP in the first cycle. Me not so much. I am worried that my age will be a factor.
> 
> My twenties, I focused on school and getting my career started. I was no way ready to have a child in my twenties but I am more than ready now!
> 
> So glad to have found this thread!
> 
> Welcome! My DH is also 4 years younger than me too. :) I was career-focused also, which is why I started ttc late in life. I'm 5dpo also, according to my temp chart in FF, so we might be testing together. :) I've been ttc for a while now, but my best friend is the same age as me, and she got prego fast, so fingers crossed same will happen for you!Click to expand...

Oh we are TTC twins! I think we are testing together! I am will keep my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Future Mom

Hi Everyone! I'm 38 and TTC #1 with my partner who is 45. Does it make a difference that he is older too? This is our third month trying - I had no idea it would be so...all-consuming and stressful. And yet I realize that I really need to relax about it or it won't happen! It's just hard when you're older like this and know that every month it doesn't work is closing the window of opportunity :nope: It's good to know that I'm not alone, though.  Thank you for posting your stories. :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Future Mom said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm 38 and TTC #1 with my partner who is 45. Does it make a difference that he is older too? This is our third month trying - I had no idea it would be so...all-consuming and stressful. And yet I realize that I really need to relax about it or it won't happen! It's just hard when you're older like this and know that every month it doesn't work is closing the window of opportunity :nope: It's good to know that I'm not alone, though. Thank you for posting your stories. :)

That is what is really worrying me is that I know I don't have much time. 

I don't know if the age of the man effects TTC. Maybe somebody else knows?


----------



## tryfor2

Blueshoney said:


> Future Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I'm 38 and TTC #1 with my partner who is 45. Does it make a difference that he is older too? This is our third month trying - I had no idea it would be so...all-consuming and stressful. And yet I realize that I really need to relax about it or it won't happen! It's just hard when you're older like this and know that every month it doesn't work is closing the window of opportunity :nope: It's good to know that I'm not alone, though. Thank you for posting your stories. :)
> 
> That is what is really worrying me is that I know I don't have much time.
> 
> I don't know if the age of the man effects TTC. Maybe somebody else knows?Click to expand...

Welcome, and yes, unfortunately paternal age does start to affect things after 40. I guess sperm quality decreases with age. I don't know any stats or from personal experience (my DH will be 40 this month) but you certainly hear of lots of men fathering children at mid life and beyond, so I doubt it matters as much as maternal age.

Blueshoney, I conceived immediately at 35.5 and had a healthy pregnancy and delivery so don't fret too much yet. We hear so much about fertility tanking at 35 that I think it's easy to envision our eggs instantly going rotten the moment we turn 35. The medical establishment just needed a number to go by and came up with 35 because that's when studies have shown fertility starts to decline. STARTS. There is no guarantee you will have problems getting pregnant 35+. In fact, I know plenty of people 35-early 40s who got pregnant within a cycle or two. And the people I know who have had trouble have been in their 20s and early 30s. So don't go worrying yet (easier said than done, I KNOW). You are only just beginning! You too, futuremom, though I totally empathize with the closing window with each BFN cycle. Since I conceived my son so easily two years ago I (naively) assumed this time would be the same (I'm currently in my third cycle of TTC). REALLy trying to drum up some patience. I seriously don't know how these long-term TTC girls do it!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi to all the new people!! If you want to put your November testing date on the calendar, go to the gobble gobble thread, and I'll add you. :) Best of luck to all. 

Signed,
Thankful Terripeachy for such nice support on here. My mood is already better!


----------



## booger76

Hellos lovely ladies! Can I join you guys? 

I'm 35, DH is 32 and we are currently TTC #1. We have been together for 9 years but didn't get married until this past July. We started TTC in September but we missed October due to travel and being at my Mom's house during the "primetime". 

I started tracking my cycles this summer and they are pretty regular so far. No temping, using OPKs and the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Cycles are usually 26-27 days long, with a 12-day luteal phase. We shall see what this cycle holds.......I am currently 2 DPO.

I'm thinking I'll try testing on Thanksgiving Day. If it doesn't happen this month, then we are taking a break until February. We are taking our late honeymoon then and I guess I just figure that being in the first trimester isn't ideal. Going off the hope that if I do get pregnant this month, that if I do have any nausea/morning sickness it will be gone by then.......


----------



## Blueshoney

tryfor2 said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I'm 38 and TTC #1 with my partner who is 45. Does it make a difference that he is older too? This is our third month trying - I had no idea it would be so...all-consuming and stressful. And yet I realize that I really need to relax about it or it won't happen! It's just hard when you're older like this and know that every month it doesn't work is closing the window of opportunity :nope: It's good to know that I'm not alone, though. Thank you for posting your stories. :)
> 
> That is what is really worrying me is that I know I don't have much time.
> 
> I don't know if the age of the man effects TTC. Maybe somebody else knows?Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome, and yes, unfortunately paternal age does start to affect things after 40. I guess sperm quality decreases with age. I don't know any stats or from personal experience (my DH will be 40 this month) but you certainly hear of lots of men fathering children at mid life and beyond, so I doubt it matters as much as maternal age.
> 
> Blueshoney, I conceived immediately at 35.5 and had a healthy pregnancy and delivery so don't fret too much yet. We hear so much about fertility tanking at 35 that I think it's easy to envision our eggs instantly going rotten the moment we turn 35. The medical establishment just needed a number to go by and came up with 35 because that's when studies have shown fertility starts to decline. STARTS. There is no guarantee you will have problems getting pregnant 35+. In fact, I know plenty of people 35-early 40s who got pregnant within a cycle or two. And the people I know who have had trouble have been in their 20s and early 30s. So don't go worrying yet (easier said than done, I KNOW). You are only just beginning! You too, futuremom, though I totally empathize with the closing window with each BFN cycle. Since I conceived my son so easily two years ago I (naively) assumed this time would be the same (I'm currently in my third cycle of TTC). REALLy trying to drum up some patience. I seriously don't know how these long-term TTC girls do it!Click to expand...

I hope its that quick for me. I'm trying to be hopeful.both of my grandmothers had children later in life, with one grandmother having her last 3 kids between 38-45 years old.


----------



## Blueshoney

booger76 said:


> Hellos lovely ladies! Can I join you guys?
> 
> I'm 35, DH is 32 and we are currently TTC #1. We have been together for 9 years but didn't get married until this past July. We started TTC in September but we missed October due to travel and being at my Mom's house during the "primetime".
> 
> I started tracking my cycles this summer and they are pretty regular so far. No temping, using OPKs and the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Cycles are usually 26-27 days long, with a 12-day luteal phase. We shall see what this cycle holds.......I am currently 2 DPO.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll try testing on Thanksgiving Day. If it doesn't happen this month, then we are taking a break until February. We are taking our late honeymoon then and I guess I just figure that being in the first trimester isn't ideal. Going off the hope that if I do get pregnant this month, that if I do have any nausea/morning sickness it will be gone by then.......

Yea another who's is older than their spouse!!! In my day to day life, I've rarely encountered ny other couples like me!


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> Hellos lovely ladies! Can I join you guys?
> 
> I'm 35, DH is 32 and we are currently TTC #1. We have been together for 9 years but didn't get married until this past July. We started TTC in September but we missed October due to travel and being at my Mom's house during the "primetime".
> 
> I started tracking my cycles this summer and they are pretty regular so far. No temping, using OPKs and the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor. Cycles are usually 26-27 days long, with a 12-day luteal phase. We shall see what this cycle holds.......I am currently 2 DPO.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll try testing on Thanksgiving Day. If it doesn't happen this month, then we are taking a break until February. We are taking our late honeymoon then and I guess I just figure that being in the first trimester isn't ideal. Going off the hope that if I do get pregnant this month, that if I do have any nausea/morning sickness it will be gone by then.......

Welcome booger76! I'll be testing two days before Thanksgiving, so we're pretty close. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and blueshoney, I agree, I dont know anyone else in my day-to-day life that is four years older than their DHs! So, it's nice to meet some on here! :)


----------



## Bunnyslug

Hi everyone! I just signed up today and have been lurking for about five days now. I'm 37 and my partner is turning 40 in a few weeks. We have been ttc for 7 months after a 4 month break after maybe 6 months of trying. So about a year now total I would say. 
Some background on me- I am very close friends with some girls from high school. We all settled dozen late and my three close friends had their first children last year or year before. My best friend has been trying for six months now and got her BFP on Monday for her 2 nd child. I guess now I feel a little lonely and came here for support. 

I just had my blood work done and my partner will reluctantly do his sperm test this week. He has a 6 yo and 4 yo so doesn't think it's him, but the fertility specialist won't see me wo his results. 

Every month I am so optimistic and think I am pregnant! Every month I am not. You would think after a year... I would be more discouraged. 

I'm going to start charting next cycle. I hope it helps.


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Bunnyslug and welcome!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Bunnyslug! I can relate to a lot of what you just said. :) Although most of my friends started way earlier than me, two of my best friends started later in life like me. My best friend (same age as me) was starting just before me, and I planned on waiting a few more months (after a trip I had planned). Well, I didnt even have time to start trying before she got her BFP! Only took her three months, lucky girl. :) I have been trying for a year now, and my other friend who's two years younger than me, is going to start trying in a couple months. As sad as I am to say it, I'm terrified that when she gets her BFP, i will STILL be trying. However, I push those thoughts right outta my head (its best to stay outta my head anyway), and I remain optimistic. :) I hope to not be in the TTC forums for too much longer, hehe! (as much as I LOVE all the ladies!) Good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## booger76

Thanks for the welcome! I don't know too many women either that are a few years older than their partner. When my husband and I first met, he lied and told me he was older than he really was - haha.

Future Mom - my good friend at work, who is 35 like me, has a husband who is 56. They have a healthy 5-year old boy and 2-year old girl. So while I know paternal age does matter, it may not be as much of as an issue as would be with a woman. But everyone is different, so it is really hard to say, I suppose.


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome to everyone! :flower:






booger76 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I don't know too many women either that are a few years older than their partner. When my husband and I first met, he lied and told me he was older than he really was - haha.
> 
> 
> I am a little over a year older than my DH, I was 28 and he was 27 when we met. He told me that he thought I was too young for him- what a sweetie! Two of my three brothers also married older women. My younger brother and his wife met online, and they were in two different age brackets!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> As sad as I am to say it, I'm terrified that when she gets her BFP, i will STILL be trying. However, I push those thoughts right outta my head (its best to stay outta my head anyway), and I remain optimistic. :) I hope to not be in the TTC forums for too much longer, hehe! (as much as I LOVE all the ladies!) Good luck and baby dust to you!

I recently came to that conclusion myself- I am trying to stay out of my "ttc mind-bubble", and focus on other things. My DH and I are so blessed- it should be easier than it seems!

One of my worst low points was when my younger brother and his wife had their third child- we started trying at the same time. I felt like such a heel for the first month or so, but it was soooo hard. I couldn't even hold him for long periods of time. 
I guess by telling you guys this I wanted to convey that you shouldn't be too hard on yourselves for hurting that way. My brother and SIL were good about it, and anyone who loves you will be, too (even if they don't fully understand). Be good to yourselves, and keep your (collective) chins up! :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> As sad as I am to say it, I'm terrified that when she gets her BFP, i will STILL be trying. However, I push those thoughts right outta my head (its best to stay outta my head anyway), and I remain optimistic. :) I hope to not be in the TTC forums for too much longer, hehe! (as much as I LOVE all the ladies!) Good luck and baby dust to you!
> 
> I recently came to that conclusion myself- I am trying to stay out of my "ttc mind-bubble", and focus on other things. My DH and I are so blessed- it should be easier than it seems!
> 
> One of my worst low points was when my younger brother and his wife had their third child- we started trying at the same time. I felt like such a heel for the first month or so, but it was soooo hard. I couldn't even hold him for long periods of time.
> I guess by telling you guys this I wanted to convey that you shouldn't be too hard on yourselves for hurting that way. My brother and SIL were good about it, and anyone who loves you will be, too (even if they don't fully understand). Be good to yourselves, and keep your (collective) chins up! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, I love that everyone here understands so well! :flower: My husband's cousin just got her BFP and she's only been married 5months. She's 4 yrs younger than me. When DH told me, he broke the news gently, although I'm not sure why, as I've generally been ok w/ others around me getting prego. Interestingly though, later that night, I got to thinking about how excited his whole family was going to be for her, and just the idea of the family gossip and how they're probably all wondering when we're going to start our family since I'm 37 years old. Not sure if they know we've been trying. He told his mother, and I'm not sure she has the ability to be quiet about it. :winkwink:


----------



## oldermom1975

[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I love that everyone here understands so well! :flower: My husband's cousin just got her BFP and she's only been married 5months. She's 4 yrs younger than me. When DH told me, he broke the news gently, although I'm not sure why, as I've generally been ok w/ others around me getting prego. Interestingly though, later that night, I got to thinking about how excited his whole family was going to be for her, and just the idea of the family gossip and how they're probably all wondering when we're going to start our family since I'm 37 years old. Not sure if they know we've been trying. He told his mother, and I'm not sure she has the ability to be quiet about it. :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

Yeah, family pressure can stink sometimes. They mean well, but...:dohh:
That was very sensitive of your DH! Do you suppose it bothers him? I think the only thing that bothers mine is how unhappy it makes me when we lose ours and others so easily get theirs. He's disappointed, but not broken up about our losses.


----------



## Blueshoney

Thanks, I love that everyone here understands so well! :flower: My husband's cousin just got her BFP and she's only been married 5months. She's 4 yrs younger than me. When DH told me, he broke the news gently, although I'm not sure why, as I've generally been ok w/ others around me getting prego. Interestingly though, later that night, I got to thinking about how excited his whole family was going to be for her, and just the idea of the family gossip and how they're probably all wondering when we're going to start our family since I'm 37 years old. Not sure if they know we've been trying. He told his mother, and I'm not sure she has the ability to be quiet about it. :winkwink:[/QUOTE]

Yeah, family pressure can stink sometimes. They mean well, but...:dohh:
That was very sensitive of your DH! Do you suppose it bothers him? I think the only thing that bothers mine is how unhappy it makes me when we lose ours and others so easily get theirs. He's disappointed, but not broken up about our losses.[/QUOTE]

Its weird my family is opposite. They all assume I don't want kids because I focused on me first. They make "jokes" about how I will be alone. So I have not shared with them that I'm TTC now because I really don't want tohear from them that I waited to long.


----------



## booger76

Blueshoney said:


> Its weird my family is opposite. They all assume I don't want kids because I focused on me first. They make "jokes" about how I will be alone. So I have not shared with them that I'm TTC now because I really don't want tohear from them that I waited to long.

I am the same way. I haven't told anyone we are TTC. Partly because it's easier to play the game of "We aren't sure we want to be parents" than it seems like it would be to deal with all the annoying questions. Nosy and pushy people already drive me nuts.......we had flu shots administered the other day at work and people were peering over at my consent form to see if I had checked the box saying I might be pregnant. Sigh.


----------



## Bunnyslug

Hi guys! It's raining here and I'm just hanging out with two cats on my back and my golden retriever. I was laid off a month ago, and now I have some time on my hands. Is anyone reading anything that is a must read right now? I just read " taking control of your fertility" that I picked up at the used book store. We'll see...about that. 

I get no pressure from my parents. Maybe my friends had kids late bc their parents are older too. My mom's two sisters married late and didn't have any kids. I live in the Bay Area too, near San Francisco and no one here bats an eyelash at women in their 40s who are pregnant. My friend is an ob gyn and said kaiser sf delivers a skyrocketing number of first time babies to women in their late 30s early 40s. 

So I have this little fantasy. I'm going on a snow trip to Tahoe last weekend of jan. Me, my four girlfriends, spouses, partners, and all their kids. I'm the only one without kids. But it would be soooo soooo cool if I could be pregnant at that time! It's my Christmas wish. 

Today is day 32 of my cycle. Last month was 32 days, but I vary from 26 to 32. Hmmm.


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom, I think its the same with my DH... it seems to only bother him that it bothers me. Although, i have to admit, he does love being the center of attention when he has a special announcement for his family... he seemed to love the attention when we got engaged. So I think he does look forward to being able to make that announcement.

Bunny, omg, so you should know something very soon, huh?! Wow, GL, and keep us posted!!! Oh, and it's somewhat similar here in Orlando as in San Fran... probably not as much, but its my friends down here that actually waited until over 35. I did, however, grow up in Kentucky. :) So most of my closest friends that I grew up with, are the ones that started early, hehe.


----------



## oldermom1975

Good luck bunny!

We tried to keep it a secret that we are trying again, but with our chemical in August, we were out of town and needed to book it home to go to the doctor's office (to find out what was happening- worried about an ectopic). Our sudden appearance and doctor's appointments couldn't be explained any other way. :(


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> oldermom, I think its the same with my DH... it seems to only bother him that it bothers me. Although, i have to admit, he does love being the center of attention when he has a special announcement for his family... he seemed to love the attention when we got engaged. So I think he does look forward to being able to make that announcement.
> 
> Bunny, omg, so you should know something very soon, huh?! Wow, GL, and keep us posted!!! Oh, and it's somewhat similar here in Orlando as in San Fran... probably not as much, but its my friends down here that actually waited until over 35. I did, however, grow up in Kentucky. :) So most of my closest friends that I grew up with, are the ones that started early, hehe.

I'm in Southern California and people seem to have children in their late 20s. I am like the only one of my friends and family without any children.


----------



## Bunnyslug

Hey gang! AF yesterday. Im ok. Some months I cry and pout. Some months I don't. I'm ok this month. It's kind of torturous waiting tho, especially on my sporadic longer cycles. Would be helpful if a big red star appeared on your belly after conception. 
My best friend insisted I try acupuncture so I did my first round today. I have to say, it was extremely relaxing. DH did not do his Semen analysis today as promised! He said too many meetings so maybe tomorrow. Hmffff.


----------



## tryfor2

Bunnyslug said:


> Hey gang! AF yesterday. Im ok. Some months I cry and pout. Some months I don't. I'm ok this month. It's kind of torturous waiting tho, especially on my sporadic longer cycles. Would be helpful if a big red star appeared on your belly after conception.
> My best friend insisted I try acupuncture so I did my first round today. I have to say, it was extremely relaxing. DH did not do his Semen analysis today as promised! He said too many meetings so maybe tomorrow. Hmffff.

I'm so sorry. Even when you're not gutted by it, AF is still a slap in the face. Yeah, it's so bloody (no pun intended, honest) annoying that pregnancy is virtually undetectable at first. It certainly doesn't stay that way.

If this turns out to be another BFN cycle I am trying acupuncture too. I've heard wonderful things and hope it works for you.

I'm a pouter and wallower, so I'm impressed that you are okay. I doubt I'd be able to swing that even once! :blush:


----------



## Blueshoney

Bunnyslug said:


> Hey gang! AF yesterday. Im ok. Some months I cry and pout. Some months I don't. I'm ok this month. It's kind of torturous waiting tho, especially on my sporadic longer cycles. Would be helpful if a big red star appeared on your belly after conception.
> My best friend insisted I try acupuncture so I did my first round today. I have to say, it was extremely relaxing. DH did not do his Semen analysis today as promised! He said too many meetings so maybe tomorrow. Hmffff.

Oh I am so sorry. I am interested what you think about the acupuncture.


----------



## oldermom1975

tryfor2 said:


> Bunnyslug said:
> 
> 
> Hey gang! AF yesterday. Im ok. Some months I cry and pout. Some months I don't. I'm ok this month. It's kind of torturous waiting tho, especially on my sporadic longer cycles. Would be helpful if a big red star appeared on your belly after conception.
> My best friend insisted I try acupuncture so I did my first round today. I have to say, it was extremely relaxing. DH did not do his Semen analysis today as promised! He said too many meetings so maybe tomorrow. Hmffff.
> 
> I'm so sorry. Even when you're not gutted by it, AF is still a slap in the face. Yeah, it's so bloody (no pun intended, honest) annoying that pregnancy is virtually undetectable at first. It certainly doesn't stay that way.
> 
> If this turns out to be another BFN cycle I am trying acupuncture too. I've heard wonderful things and hope it works for you.
> 
> I'm a pouter and wallower, so I'm impressed that you are okay. I doubt I'd be able to swing that even once! :blush:Click to expand...


Usually I feel...gray...when I get my AF. The hope for the next cycle takes a few days. I have been trying to occupy myself with other things these past few weeks- to pass time and get me out of my head. Hard to do- take two steps and *squish*, back in my own brain matter. :wacko:
I am also impressed at anyone who can smile and be hopeful at the next cycle so soon after getting the :witch:
You make me try harder! :)


----------



## Bunnyslug

Blues honey- 
The acupuncture was extremely relaxing for me. As stress could be a factor - it's been known to reduce stress. My friend said she was not able to destress and acupuncture was the only thing that helped her. She was given the reccommendation to try it from her nurse as was I. 
I still want to continue with my nurse/ dr route too. Acupuncture doesn't help- say, unblock you tubes if they are blocked. I want to know if there is a physical issue I'm encountering that could be mediated by meds and hormones or surgery or if I'm just plain old unexplained infert . Would be nice to know. Will go for a check up soon but doing this in the meantime. 

I go to a community room where there are several of us in a room. Its not a one on one treatment which is normally how it works. The group setting makes it affordable and is mirrored after how they administer it in Asia. 

I'll let you guys know more as I go more. They recommend 1 to two times a week starting then drop to 1. My sessions are 1 hour long. I had a very pleasant experience.


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm also 37 and ttc #1. I'm a little stressed only because at my age they say try for 6 months before seeking help. It's month 3 of trying for me, but just started with the Clearblue ovulation test and fertility charting this cycle. Got my first blinking smiley face this morning :) Even went so far as to get a massage, reiki, and reflexology this past weekend. I figure every little bit helps right?


----------



## Ahnshi

Welcome Lee.Ann.V. and good luck to you. 

It's been nice seeing all the communication in this thread. I've been trying to keep my mind pre-occupied from obsessing about every little thing. AF is due in a few days, and I can't help being a little nervous. As some of you ladies mentioned, stress is not a good thing. It's been a little stressful at work,too, and I have been taking a few minutes everyday to meditate to keep my mind clear and calm. Perhaps, I will look into the acupuncture thing, too. 

This month I tried the OPK, got my smiley, and bd bd bd,etc... Haha. Now, in limbo wonderland... 
:dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome ladies!

Good luck Ahnshi!

Officially in the two-week-wait. Finally :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Bunnyslug-I think i may have to try it, if anything, ti help me during the wretched tww.


----------



## tryfor2

Welcome Lee.Ann.V! And to oldermom and ahnshi, welcome to Limboland! Speaking of which, I had an interesting day.... I'm 8 dpo today and because I've been having unusual (for me) symptoms I broke down and tested this am with FMU. Looked like a BFN and was about to toss it when i Gave it another look. Swore I could see the faintest hint of a faint line. Didn't think much of it but squinted at it another 25 times and pored over faint BFPs on ff. mine started looking a bit more positive after that. This was a FRER. Later, I did a (less sensitive) $ store test with same ursine sample except I forgot to check it before going out. Hours later I returned and saw a definite BFP--test l


----------



## tryfor2

Ugh, stupid phone posted before I was done.... So the test line on the $ store test was more faint than the control but clearly visible. Then I remembered the results are supposedly invalid after 10 mins so I did a second $ store test (again with same urine) and it was BFN. What gives? Am I or not? I know ANY line on an hpt is supposed to be a + but the FRER was pretty faint. I'm more inclined to trust the FRER thsn the dollar store ones but don't know what to think. Now I'm worried maybe it's a chemical pregnancy? I have no experience with this--last time I used a CB digi when I was three days late, so no guessing involved. Obviously I'll test again with a FRER in the morning, but has anyone had experience with differing results?? Geez, it's gonna be hard to sleep tonight...


----------



## oldermom1975

That is pretty positive sounding! I had some pretty faint BFP's with my one viable pregnancy- and you are pretty early on. 
Ooohhhh, exciting!


----------



## Ahnshi

tryfor2, I hope your next test shows a darker line and a definite BFP. Those line tests are crazy. I bought them, too, for this cycle. This time, I am doing my best not to test until I miss AF (and I hope I do!). It's so hard to wait.. Ugh


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Ladies - please can I join you. I haven't posted on B and B in a long while as have been in a depressed slump about TTC. However am feeling positive and last time I joined a group of ladies on here 4 years ago we all got pregnant and had babies after suffering losses so it may be good luck to be in a group again.

Very briefly I have a daughter who just turned 3, took a while to have her and several m/c and she was born at 29.5 weeks. Shes perfect. We have now been trying for 2 years for #2 and not a hint of a bfp. I knew something was wrong as before DD i got pregnant frequently but always m/c or c/p(reason now established as bicornuate uterus - nothing can be done for this). Anyway two years not hint BFP - lots of tests turns out both tubes blocked. Lap and hys 6 weeks ago - still one blocked but other OK. AF arrived today and am sooo disappointed as I know lots of people get pregnant straight after lap but not me. Anyway am doing everything I can now to get pregnant again same as with DD - acupuncture reflexology, no alcohol and lots of pills.

Baby dust to all, think this will be a lucky group!!


----------



## ERosePW

tryfor2 said:


> Ugh, stupid phone posted before I was done.... So the test line on the $ store test was more faint than the control but clearly visible. Then I remembered the results are supposedly invalid after 10 mins so I did a second $ store test (again with same urine) and it was BFN. What gives? Am I or not? I know ANY line on an hpt is supposed to be a + but the FRER was pretty faint. I'm more inclined to trust the FRER thsn the dollar store ones but don't know what to think. Now I'm worried maybe it's a chemical pregnancy? I have no experience with this--last time I used a CB digi when I was three days late, so no guessing involved. Obviously I'll test again with a FRER in the morning, but has anyone had experience with differing results?? Geez, it's gonna be hard to sleep tonight...

From what I've heard, those FRER are very reliable! Rarely an evap line! So what about today?? Have you tested yet? Post pics if you're still unsure, I'd love to see!


----------



## ERosePW

Welcome to L.Ann and Queenie! I hope this group will be lucky for us all! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome Queenie!


----------



## tryfor2

Thanks Oldermom1975, Ahnshi and ERosepw. Well, I tested again this morning and the results are pretty clear I think... There is a definite second pink line! (I tried to upload a photo but I'm a techno moron and it didn't work.) I appreciate your interest!


----------



## oldermom1975

:happydance::happydance: 
Woooo-hooooo!!!!!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Pics!


----------



## tryfor2

oldermom1975 said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> Woooo-hooooo!!!!!!
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Pics!

Thanks lady! I'm pretty excited. I'd love to show you a pic but can't seem to get it to upload. Maybe the file is too big? I'll fiddle with it. Compared with today's test, yesterday's looks downright negative, though I think the line is more visible in the photo than in person. 

Haven't even told DH yet! He turns 40 in a few days. Was debating holding out till then but don't think I can! My dad turns 70 tomorrow so I may tell him over the phone (they're a plane ride away). I don't know, it's still so early--I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## oldermom1975

tryfor2 said:


> Haven't even told DH yet! He turns 40 in a few days. Was debating holding out till then but don't think I can! My dad turns 70 tomorrow so I may tell him over the phone (they're a plane ride away). I don't know, it's still so early--I don't want to jinx it!


Tell him and celebrate! :happydance:
I understand what you are saying- but my reasoning (for myself) is that if I have another early loss, I want my hubby to know. I figure if he shares in all of the downs, he can share in the ups too. (in my opinion, anyway :blush: )
Plus, I couldn't keep a thing like that from him if I tried. :haha:

Yay! Is this the thread's first BFP?


----------



## ERosePW

tryfor2 said:


> Thanks Oldermom1975, Ahnshi and ERosepw. Well, I tested again this morning and the results are pretty clear I think... There is a definite second pink line! (I tried to upload a photo but I'm a techno moron and it didn't work.) I appreciate your interest!

Yaaayy!!! Congrats!! How exciting. :) :) :) 
:happydance:


----------



## booger76

Hi ladies! Just checking in.....welcome to the newbies, I'm a newbie too. 

Congrats to tryfor2! 

I'm still new to all this forum stuff - sorry if I don't get all the proper etiquette and protocol down for awhile (if there is any, not sure). Just let me know if there is something I am doing wrong.

Ugh, this two week wait is killing me. KILLLING.ME. I just about can't handle it. My previous ones were not nearly this bad. I'm not sure if it's because I think we had better timing this cycle or if it's just more anxiousness on top of anxiousness. I'm guessing it has something to do with wanting to know how to plan on getting through the holidays and parties and stuff like that if it ends up that I am pregnant. I know that not drinking alcohol is going to tip some people off....my husband brews beer and we have this Brewfest event coming up for work....luckily, I haven't been drinking lately anyway and have been telling people it's so I can lose some weight before our honeymoon in Feb.

Anyway, less than a week to go! Just wish I was busier at work or something to keep me distracted.......


----------



## Bunnyslug

Whoo hooooo tryfor2!!
That is such exciting news! My partner turns 40 on the 29 th! 
I think this is our first positive oldermom75!!

Now there's a thought. A lucky thread. I am a bit superstitious. I picked up the book taking charge of your fertility at a used book store. I also grabbed a novel " the magicians assistant" from the fiction section that day. On the last page was handwriting on someone's hormone levels and when they were taking their trigger shot. I feel like the book is my lucky charm and so are you ladies. 

I'm already so thankful for so many things. I hope next year brings me and all of you one more thing to be ever thankful for. 

To you guys in the two week wait- hang in there. I have ten days to O.
M.


----------



## oldermom1975

booger76- Yeah, holidays are rough patches. The parties at least are a distraction. I saw a pregnant woman the other day when I was out walking, and it shocked me how potent the desire was to get to that point. That is why our first success on this thread makes me so happy- it gives hope to everyone. 

bunnyslug- Wow, really? You have a book with someone else's handwritten numbers in them? That is pretty cool! And I agree- it is good luck!

I am praying for us all!


----------



## ERosePW

I have three days until test time. Tuesday..... So close, and yet so far away. :winkwink:


----------



## oldermom1975

Like I said on the other thread, I admire your self-control! I would have gone through about 20 IC's and entirely too many FRERs by this point. :haha:

We are all pulling for you!


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> Like I said on the other thread, I admire your self-control! I would have gone through about 20 IC's and entirely too many FRERs by this point. :haha:
> 
> We are all pulling for you!

In all my other cycles, I had probably already tested for three days by this time, so I really don't usually have self-control, lol! In fact, if I had any HPTs, I would've tested yesterday. I almost stopped on my way to my friend's house, but I was running late and couldn't. TBH, I really wish I had gotten some last night. But at the same time, kinda glad I didn't! Lol


----------



## Future Mom

Congrats tryfor2!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lamago

Do u ladies mind if I join? I've been trying for 13 months and had 2 failed iui's. Would love to join the group.


----------



## oldermom1975

lamago said:


> Do u ladies mind if I join? I've been trying for 13 months and had 2 failed iui's. Would love to join the group.

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## tryfor2

Welcome Lamago.

Tested again today and the line is darker! :happydance: So let's hope this sticks. I know it is still really early. I've been having a ton of cramping and back pain (didn't have this last time FYI, just more proof there's no "normal" or baseline in this), but trying to stay positive. I did think I saw a speck of blood in the toilet the other day (I mean a SPECK), but I don't think that is necessarily bad.

Oldermom 1975, you're right, it's best to share the news ASAP. I told DH last night and he was both surprised and very happy. He's already offering to help me up out of bed! Last time we waited 3 months to tell everyone else. It involved a lot of lying and hiding, things I don't think I can pull off with a toddler in tow, so I think we will tell our parents in the next week or so.

ERosepw, wow, you have the patience of Job. I'm with Oldermom--I'd have gone through a slew of tests by now. Good for you.

Bunnyslug, yes, I hope indeed this is a lucky thread. I am pulling for all of you. I am a firm believer in little signs. "The Magician's Assistant" is by Ann Patchett, right? She's a good writer. I enjoyed "Bel Canto."

Keep the updates coming girls. I'll be checking on you all and sprinkling lots and lots of baby dust like a fairy godmother on a mission! I admit I'm hesitant to move to the pregnancy threads as I'm scared to jinx things.... I guess I'm sort of caught in a new sort of limbo. Not that I'm complaining!!

Best, best wishes to all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

tryfor2 said:


> Welcome Lamago.
> 
> Tested again today and the line is darker! :happydance: So let's hope this sticks. I know it is still really early. I've been having a ton of cramping and back pain (didn't have this last time FYI, just more proof there's no "normal" or baseline in this), but trying to stay positive. I did think I saw a speck of blood in the toilet the other day (I mean a SPECK), but I don't think that is necessarily bad.
> 
> Oldermom 1975, you're right, it's best to share the news ASAP. I told DH last night and he was both surprised and very happy. He's already offering to help me up out of bed! Last time we waited 3 months to tell everyone else. It involved a lot of lying and hiding, things I don't think I can pull off with a toddler in tow, so I think we will tell our parents in the next week or so.
> 
> ERosepw, wow, you have the patience of Job. I'm with Oldermom--I'd have gone through a slew of tests by now. Good for you.
> 
> Bunnyslug, yes, I hope indeed this is a lucky thread. I am pulling for all of you. I am a firm believer in little signs. "The Magician's Assistant" is by Ann Patchett, right? She's a good writer. I enjoyed "Bel Canto."
> 
> Keep the updates coming girls. I'll be checking on you all and sprinkling lots and lots of baby dust like a fairy godmother on a mission! I admit I'm hesitant to move to the pregnancy threads as I'm scared to jinx things.... I guess I'm sort of caught in a new sort of limbo. Not that I'm complaining!!
> 
> Best, best wishes to all of you!! :hugs:


Good luck tryfor2!!! Let us know what is going on every once in awhile. :happydance:


----------



## Jazzbird

Hi All - I just turned 37 and I've been ttc#1 for 11 months. So hard not to get down even at this relatively early stage. 

Really nice to connect with some ladies my age. 

Xxx


----------



## oldermom1975

Jazzbird said:


> Hi All - I just turned 37 and I've been ttc#1 for 11 months. So hard not to get down even at this relatively early stage.
> 
> Really nice to connect with some ladies my age.
> 
> Xxx

Yeah, TTC kinda sucks. Wouldn't it be nice to just not think about it and have fun getting pregnant? 
If only! :nope:

But that is what this thread is for- support. Welcome!:flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Been feeling crampy since I ovulated four days ago. Hope I am not just incubating a mega-cyst! :dohh:


----------



## Jazzbird

I've had constant cramps since ovulation 6 days ago. I wish it was a good sign but past experience says it isn't :-(. I put a hot water bottle on my lower back last night and that seems to have eased the cramps a bit!


----------



## oldermom1975

Jazzbird said:


> I've had constant cramps since ovulation 6 days ago. I wish it was a good sign but past experience says it isn't :-(. I put a hot water bottle on my lower back last night and that seems to have eased the cramps a bit!

I have been thinking about using a hot water bottle on my stomach to try to increase circulation in that area. A long shot, but :shrug: may as well try it!


----------



## ERosePW

Jazzbird said:


> Hi All - I just turned 37 and I've been ttc#1 for 11 months. So hard not to get down even at this relatively early stage.
> 
> Really nice to connect with some ladies my age.
> 
> Xxx

Welcome Jazzbird! I'm also 37 and have been TTC#1 for the same amount of time. I'm in my 11th month currently, so after this month, it's officially a year. And I agree, its tough not to get down... more than anything though, I get scared. Wondering what's preventing it from happening. I'm in my 2nd round of Clomid, and thinking about seeing a FS if something doesn't happen this cycle. Good luck to you, and welcome to the thread. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

MEGA temperature drop today. :( Really had high hopes for this cycle until my temp drop today. I shouldn't be due for AF for another 5-6 days though, so not sure why such a huge drop below coverline already. Usually it doesnt drop until the day before, or the day of. So not sure what's up with that. urgh.


----------



## tryfor2

ERosepw, don't lose hope. You aren't necessarily out yet. I've had some pretty erratic charts and seen plenty of weird charts that culminated in BFPs. Have you ever looked at FF's chart gallery? You can narrow search criteria to pg charts with, say, erratic temps, late ovulation, and low post-o temps (just things off the top of my head). Not trying to give you false hope, but I found scrolling through those charts comforting. Try to remember that there are a lot of textbook "perfect" charts that don't result in BFPs. My temps are never that high and have stayed static the last couple of days, despite test results (I'd think they should be climbing). Try not to panic. One temp doesn't make of break anything, even below cover line; it's the overall pattern. Sorry, don't mean to preach--I'm sure you know all this! But it ain't over till the red lady shows.

Jazzbird--welcome! There seems to be a ton of us 37 year olds! '76 was apparently a good year--a fertile one, at least (for our parents)!!


----------



## ERosePW

tryfor2 said:


> ERosepw, don't lose hope. You aren't necessarily out yet. I've had some pretty erratic charts and seen plenty of weird charts that culminated in BFPs. Have you ever looked at FF's chart gallery? You can narrow search criteria to pg charts with, say, erratic temps, late ovulation, and low post-o temps (just things off the top of my head). Not trying to give you false hope, but I found scrolling through those charts comforting. Try to remember that there are a lot of textbook "perfect" charts that don't result in BFPs. My temps are never that high and have stayed static the last couple of days, despite test results (I'd think they should be climbing). Try not to panic. One temp doesn't make of break anything, even below cover line; it's the overall pattern. Sorry, don't mean to preach--I'm sure you know all this! But it ain't over till the red lady shows.
> 
> Jazzbird--welcome! There seems to be a ton of us 37 year olds! '76 was apparently a good year--a fertile one, at least (for our parents)!!

Thanks tryfor2, I really appreciate your support! It does boost the spirits to be reminded of these things, so thank you!! I have searched the FF charts, and you are right, there are some wacky ones that end up as pregnancy charts! That is so true. I need to keep remembering that. Although I dont want to get my hopes up, its still no fun being down about it while I wait for AF for days, LOL! Might as well be a little hopeful and optimistic while I can, right? :)


----------



## Jazzbird

I've actually stopped charting. I still do opk and check cm etc but ditched the temping. I just find it too stressful.

If you have trouble sustaining your temp you can put your feet in hot water for 10-15 minuted every day from ovulation. It helps to warm up channels and uterus. 

I agree lots of 37 year olds ... Very interesting to try and see why we all left it later than others born in other years. Something we were told by our parents: have a life first before kids ... Get a sustainable career ... Don't give up your life for a man??

AFM I think I witnessed a very unhappy mother left to raise her 2 kids whilst my dad enjoyed a jet setting corporate lifestyle. I always promised myself never to be reliant on a man and it made me super wary. 

Good luck to everyone. 

Xxx


----------



## ERosePW

Jazzbird said:


> I've actually stopped charting. I still do opk and check cm etc but ditched the temping. I just find it too stressful.
> 
> If you have trouble sustaining your temp you can put your feet in hot water for 10-15 minuted every day from ovulation. It helps to warm up channels and uterus.
> 
> I agree lots of 37 year olds ... Very interesting to try and see why we all left it later than others born in other years. Something we were told by our parents: have a life first before kids ... Get a sustainable career ... Don't give up your life for a man??
> 
> AFM I think I witnessed a very unhappy mother left to raise her 2 kids whilst my dad enjoyed a jet setting corporate lifestyle. I always promised myself never to be reliant on a man and it made me super wary.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Xxx

Jazzbird, yes, I was just raised to get that career going, focus on being independent, and when a man comes along, then great, but in the meantime, fend for yourself, hehe! I was very career-focused after college. I put my life into that, and then once I felt I had established the career thing reall well, I did some traveling, and I always loved hanging with my girlfriends, taking trips together, etc. I dated a lot, but I was very picky. Not about looks or anything like that at all... I just knew that if I couldnt see myself marrying the guy within a couple months, no need to continue. So I was single a LOT, haha! Finally met my husband when I was almost 31, and I had finally found the chemistry that I knew existed and that I had been waiting for. :) He's four years younger than me, so I think I must've kept forgetting how old I was, lol! I was never in a rush or hurry, never felt like i needed to get married and have kids like all my friends. We got engaged when I was 34, married when I was 35, and then started TTC when I was 36. But I'll tell ya' what.... when I hit 37, and realized I had been trying for 7 months, for some reason that did it for me, and suddenly I understood that whole "clock ticking" thing. ugh! LOL


----------



## lamago

I just didnt find the right guy until now. Always wanted kids and was focused on finding a man, but it just took that long!


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:


> I just didnt find the right guy until now. Always wanted kids and was focused on finding a man, but it just took that long!

Oh lamago! Bless your heart, you were willing and ready, but the right man just hadn't come along until now. Its crazy how life works, huh? Well, it's all supposed to work out exactly as its supposed to. I'm sure you've heard that a thousand times! I know that's what everyone tells me since I've started TTC (or at least the people who even know). :winkwink:


----------



## Future Mom

lamago said:


> I just didnt find the right guy until now. Always wanted kids and was focused on finding a man, but it just took that long!

Me too! In fact, I couldn't figure out what everyone saw in their relationships since mine were all just okay...until I met my man! But we were 36 and 44 when we met, so...here I am, just a-hoping and a-praying. And I definitely hear that old clock a-ticking...:dohh:


----------



## booger76

I guess my husband and I are a little different.....we honestly weren't sure we wanted children for a most of our relationship. We enjoyed our life together as it is was. 

Then my father passed away almost a year ago and everything changed when we went home for his funeral. I saw his whole life in a different way that made me realize the joy his children had brought to his and my mothers life.

All of a sudden, I wanted that life too. This sounds terrible, but the thought of growing old without children sounds dreadful to me now.


----------



## ERosePW

booger76 said:


> I guess my husband and I are a little different.....we honestly weren't sure we wanted children for a most of our relationship. We enjoyed our life together as it is was.
> 
> Then my father passed away almost a year ago and everything changed when we went home for his funeral. I saw his whole life in a different way that made me realize the joy his children had brought to his and my mothers life.
> 
> All of a sudden, I wanted that life too. This sounds terrible, but the thought of growing old without children sounds dreadful to me now.

That all makes total sense. Things like that can really give you perspective. I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. :hugs:


----------



## Bunnyslug

Yup Ann Patchett , good read. 

I'm horrible with names and on my tiny phone screen I want to reply to individuals but it's hard to scroll back to see names- anyhow.

I wanted to ask you guys some questions. 

ERose- I don't remember your whole story, but what made you go on clomid? And you are thinking of seeing a FS soon? I'm in kaiser group so if you are over 35 and haven't conceived in 6 months you automatically get sent to a FS. This sucks for me bc my coverage doesn't cover FS. So if my problem is that I could benefit from Clomid I'm not sure my general will prescribe it. My friend is an ob gyn there and will find out. Which brings me to my next question for everyone

When do you guys try to BD? Say you know you ovulate on day 15. Would you BD 14,15,16? Every other day? Or every other starting on 10 and then 14,15,16? I'm trying to make a plan of attack and stick to it. 

And welcome newbies! Our group is really growing! 

I met my guy two years ago and was really picky too...but he is so worth the wait! I always wanted kids but really really wanted ones and felt I was ready at 30. Just no one to have em with til now

Ooh here's another question I just thought of. Since most of us are trying for #1 later... Ahem... How many kids do you guys want? Just one? Or more? I would be happy with 1, but my partners kids get along so well. It would be awesome to have two. But working on 1 one step at a time. 

Sigh.


----------



## oldermom1975

booger76 said:


> I guess my husband and I are a little different.....we honestly weren't sure we wanted children for a most of our relationship. We enjoyed our life together as it is was.
> 
> Then my father passed away almost a year ago and everything changed when we went home for his funeral. I saw his whole life in a different way that made me realize the joy his children had brought to his and my mothers life.
> 
> All of a sudden, I wanted that life too. This sounds terrible, but the thought of growing old without children sounds dreadful to me now.

We are similar in that we didn't think we wanted children for the first years of our relationship. It all changed when we went through a pregnancy "scare" for me (for DH it took an extra year). I just couldn't imagine being older and not having family around me....

Sorry about your dad.


----------



## oldermom1975

Bunnyslug said:


> When do you guys try to BD? Say you know you ovulate on day 15. Would you BD 14,15,16? Every other day? Or every other starting on 10 and then 14,15,16? I'm trying to make a plan of attack and stick to it.
> 
> And welcome newbies! Our group is really growing!
> 
> I met my guy two years ago and was really picky too...but he is so worth the wait! I always wanted kids but really really wanted ones and felt I was ready at 30. Just no one to have em with til now
> 
> Ooh here's another question I just thought of. Since most of us are trying for #1 later... Ahem... How many kids do you guys want? Just one? Or more? I would be happy with 1, but my partners kids get along so well. It would be awesome to have two. But working on 1 one step at a time.
> 
> Sigh.

I tend to ovulate 30-40 hours after I get my first LH surge...so we BD the day of the surge and the two following days.
We want two kids- to give DD a sibling.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Jazzbird said:
> 
> 
> I've actually stopped charting. I still do opk and check cm etc but ditched the temping. I just find it too stressful.
> 
> If you have trouble sustaining your temp you can put your feet in hot water for 10-15 minuted every day from ovulation. It helps to warm up channels and uterus.
> 
> I agree lots of 37 year olds ... Very interesting to try and see why we all left it later than others born in other years. Something we were told by our parents: have a life first before kids ... Get a sustainable career ... Don't give up your life for a man??
> 
> AFM I think I witnessed a very unhappy mother left to raise her 2 kids whilst my dad enjoyed a jet setting corporate lifestyle. I always promised myself never to be reliant on a man and it made me super wary.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Jazzbird, yes, I was just raised to get that career going, focus on being independent, and when a man comes along, then great, but in the meantime, fend for yourself, hehe! I was very career-focused after college. I put my life into that, and then once I felt I had established the career thing reall well, I did some traveling, and I always loved hanging with my girlfriends, taking trips together, etc. I dated a lot, but I was very picky. Not about looks or anything like that at all... I just knew that if I couldnt see myself marrying the guy within a couple months, no need to continue. So I was single a LOT, haha! Finally met my husband when I was almost 31, and I had finally found the chemistry that I knew existed and that I had been waiting for. :) He's four years younger than me, so I think I must've kept forgetting how old I was, lol! I was never in a rush or hurry, never felt like i needed to get married and have kids like all my friends. We got engaged when I was 34, married when I was 35, and then started TTC when I was 36. But I'll tell ya' what.... when I hit 37, and realized I had been trying for 7 months, for some reason that did it for me, and suddenly I understood that whole "clock ticking" thing. ugh! LOLClick to expand...

It's quite a quandary, isn't it? If you have a child at a younger age, you may not be quite ready emotionally and may not finish your education; and if you wait you may spend years and lots of money trying to have children. 
I still don't regret not having children in my 20's, despite our troubles having them. We were soooooo not ready. We got to finish our degrees and grow in our relationship together.
A lady on another thread said that she would probably offer her daughter the choice of freezing her eggs, so that she doesn't have the same problems she did TTC at a later age. It's a nice idea, and we are thinking we might also offer to do that if we have the financial resources at that time.


----------



## ERosePW

Bunnyslug said:


> ERose- I don't remember your whole story, but what made you go on clomid? And you are thinking of seeing a FS soon? I'm in kaiser group so if you are over 35 and haven't conceived in 6 months you automatically get sent to a FS. This sucks for me bc my coverage doesn't cover FS. So if my problem is that I could benefit from Clomid I'm not sure my general will prescribe it. My friend is an ob gyn there and will find out. Which brings me to my next question for everyone
> 
> When do you guys try to BD? Say you know you ovulate on day 15. Would you BD 14,15,16? Every other day? Or every other starting on 10 and then 14,15,16? I'm trying to make a plan of attack and stick to it.
> 
> Ooh here's another question I just thought of. Since most of us are trying for #1 later... Ahem... How many kids do you guys want? Just one? Or more? I would be happy with 1, but my partners kids get along so well. It would be awesome to have two. But working on 1 one step at a time.

Hi Bunny! I was ttc for 9 mths when I went to see my OB (wish I'd gone at 6 mths). I was using OPKs and charting, so he didn't do tests to see if I was O'ing. He saw from my charts that I was O'ing early though...around cd10. Plenty of girls get prego O'ing early, but since I wasn't getting prego, he thought I might benefit by pushing it out a few days to give the eggs more time to mature. So clomid was it (after he made my DH go do a SA) :) I O'd on cd14 last cycle, and cd13 this cycle. I'm just hoping to get a bfp from it! I think a lot of OBs are willing to give it a try for a few months, especially if you tell yours that your ins won't cover an FS. Def worth a try!

As for seeing an FS... I'll probably call my OB if this cycle is unsuccessful, and see what additional tests they run, to rule out hormone issues or something. I'll probably give the clomid 3 cycles before seeing an FS, but no longer, as that will be just over a year ttc.

My DH and I BD almost everyday from cd9 to cd 18. That's just in case I O early like I was before, and also a few extra days after O, just for safe measure. :winkwink: We do skip a couple of those days, since I've heard every other day is better, so we skip one here and there. We often alternate morning/night too, just to put a little extra time between baby-making sessions. :)

I'd like 2 kids, but at this point, I'd settle for one, I want to be a mom so bad. My plan is to have the 1st, and start trying immediately for the 2nd. I know so many women who had trouble conceiving their 1st, but then got prego with their 2nd, only months after giving birth. Im gonna attempt that, but we'll see! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

I see a lot of you have your fertility friend charts posted in your signature. Can someone please tell me how to do that? I have been searching the boards, but haven't used the right search phrase or something. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

I'm just going to barge in-hi everyone!
Oldermom-First go to FF (I think you have to use a computer, not a phone app), and click on sharing. There are a couple links there for you to copy. Then, go back to this site and on the left you'll see user CP (control panel), and there is something that says signature. Paste the FF link into the signature area and click preview and check it out.

Hope that helps!

Ps. I would like to have one kid and adopt one kid. If I end up with twins naturally, I would still like to adopt, so that would make three!


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm on Day 6 of blinking smiley face (high fertility), but with the first 3 days, the blinking smiley face went away immediately after I ejected the pee stick. With the last 3 days, the blinking smiley face remained after I ejected the pee stick, which sounds more accurate. According to the directions, high fertility days (blinking smiley face) should remain for 8 minutes. I know everybody is different, but I have that worry in the back of my head that I'm somehow doing the ovulation test wrong. Also, I was on antibiotics for a sinus infection at the start of my cycle and I know some meds can affect results. Do you think the first 3 days were a false positive? Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks ladies.


----------



## ERosePW

L.Ann.V said:


> I'm on Day 6 of blinking smiley face (high fertility), but with the first 3 days, the blinking smiley face went away immediately after I ejected the pee stick. With the last 3 days, the blinking smiley face remained after I ejected the pee stick, which sounds more accurate. According to the directions, high fertility days (blinking smiley face) should remain for 8 minutes. I know everybody is different, but I have that worry in the back of my head that I'm somehow doing the ovulation test wrong. Also, I was on antibiotics for a sinus infection at the start of my cycle and I know some meds can affect results. Do you think the first 3 days were a false positive? Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks ladies.

This cycle, I got the dang flashing smiley for a week straight. Can't recall if it went away right after ejecting the stick or not. I also get flashing smileys at random times during my cycle when I just test for the heck of it out of curiosity. When I should be getting a blank circle, I get a flashing smiley. I used to love that thing because it gave me four days advance notice of O. But when it started giving me tons of flashing smileys even at random times throughout my cycle, I moved back to the regular CB digital that only gives the two days of solid smiley, as those flashing smileys were starting to make me crazy, lol. :) I do love my CB digital though.


----------



## Ahnshi

Hello Lovelies, first so sorry to those who are getting those BFNs. :hug:

ERose, I say, it's not over til the witch shows up! Keep your head up.

Tryfor2, SO excited that you are the first BFP of this thread! It brings so much hope. I hope there will be many more BFPs to come. :happydance:

Here's to a Christmas time BFP for all those that will be trying next cycle. Fx. :dust:

As for me, I will be testing soon, will keep you posted on the result.


----------



## oldermom1975

Ahnshi said:


> Hello Lovelies, first so sorry to those who are getting those BFNs. :hug:
> 
> ERose, I say, it's not over til the witch shows up! Keep your head up.
> 
> Tryfor2, SO excited that you are the first BFP of this thread! It brings so much hope. I hope there will be many more BFPs to come. :happydance:
> 
> Here's to a Christmas time BFP for all those that will be trying next cycle. Fx. :dust:
> 
> As for me, I will be testing soon, will keep you posted on the result.


Good luck Ahnshi!!!! :dust:


----------



## ERosePW

GL to you, Ahnshi!! Fx! :thumbup:


----------



## L.Ann.V

Most of the month I feel like this experience is all consuming. I talk about it a lot, but it's because I'm so excited to be embarking on this stage of my life - finally! A couple people have gotten irritated with me, saying I'm stressing too much, not to think about it, and it will happen in time. Obviously, they have never been here. Right now I'm feeling positive and pretty happy about the whole thing. Guess I just need to dial back my enthusiasm with certain folks and start talking to you ladies more :)


----------



## oldermom1975

L.Ann.V said:


> Most of the month I feel like this experience is all consuming. I talk about it a lot, but it's because I'm so excited to be embarking on this stage of my life - finally! A couple people have gotten irritated with me, saying I'm stressing too much, not to think about it, and it will happen in time. Obviously, they have never been here. Right now I'm feeling positive and pretty happy about the whole thing. Guess I just need to dial back my enthusiasm with certain folks and start talking to you ladies more :)

That is what we are here for!
:)


----------



## booger76

L.Ann.V said:


> Most of the month I feel like this experience is all consuming. I talk about it a lot, but it's because I'm so excited to be embarking on this stage of my life - finally! A couple people have gotten irritated with me, saying I'm stressing too much, not to think about it, and it will happen in time. Obviously, they have never been here. Right now I'm feeling positive and pretty happy about the whole thing. Guess I just need to dial back my enthusiasm with certain folks and start talking to you ladies more :)

I agree it can become all consuming. Before we started TTC, my attitude was that "if it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't." Well, that only lasted one month. I am amazed how quickly I have become wrapped up in analyzing and reanalyzing my chart - over and over again. (And i don't even temp.) I really don't think it is healthy for me! 

I guess I am just impatient. I have never been good with secrets or surprises and I am a planner in my day job, so I guess it shouldn't be surprising that this is hard for me. I just want to know!

And on that note, I am out for this cycle. AF decided to make a visit for Thanksgiving. Isn't she sweet? I suppose I'll be partaking in a few glasses of wine at Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. 

So I guess that means we won't actually be trying again until February........sigh.

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

booger76 said:


> L.Ann.V said:
> 
> 
> Most of the month I feel like this experience is all consuming. I talk about it a lot, but it's because I'm so excited to be embarking on this stage of my life - finally! A couple people have gotten irritated with me, saying I'm stressing too much, not to think about it, and it will happen in time. Obviously, they have never been here. Right now I'm feeling positive and pretty happy about the whole thing. Guess I just need to dial back my enthusiasm with certain folks and start talking to you ladies more :)
> 
> I agree it can become all consuming. Before we started TTC, my attitude was that "if it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't." Well, that only lasted one month. I am amazed how quickly I have become wrapped up in analyzing and reanalyzing my chart - over and over again. (And i don't even temp.) I really don't think it is healthy for me!
> 
> I guess I am just impatient. I have never been good with secrets or surprises and I am a planner in my day job, so I guess it shouldn't be surprising that this is hard for me. I just want to know!
> 
> And on that note, I am out for this cycle. AF decided to make a visit for Thanksgiving. Isn't she sweet? I suppose I'll be partaking in a few glasses of wine at Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow.
> 
> So I guess that means we won't actually be trying again until February........sigh.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!Click to expand...

I'm surprised just how quickly I have become obsessive. I analyzed every thing in my body and chart religiously. I've spent so much time trying to research. It is amazing.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sorry, booger76! 
Well, some Christmas miracles are in order!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies <3
Month 1 for me was not preventing, but not really trying either. That's because in the back of my head I really thought I would get pregnant right away. My parents raised a responsible (paranoid) daughter ...and they had me convinced the first time I had unprotected sex I'd be pregnant. Ha-ha! I wish.
I tend to go over my chart a couple times a day and pay attention to every cramp, mood swing, etc. and track it religiously. I don't really temp either. Peeing on an ovulation stick every morning is enough for me at the moment.
I'm a planner in my day job as well, so trying to control something I logically know I have no control over, drives you a bit batty.
AF due for me the 2nd week of December, right before my work holiday party. If she shows at the beginning of the week, I will be having a couple drinks at the end of the week... but if not, I'm already thinking up the excuses of why I won't be drinking with my coworkers at the party ;)


----------



## Ahnshi

Hello lovely ladies, well it looks like this "old lady" got a BFP!! I'm trying my very best to temper my excitement until I go to my Dr visit to confirm. 

I have journaled my cycle and symptoms below:

Helping my body get healthier -
- Been on prenatal vitamins for 2 months (the honest company brand)
- Cut out all caffeine (coffee and soda). 

OPK -
- Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test - past couple of cycles have been 28 days, so I based my test start day on a 28 day cycle. The leaflet says for 28 day cycle to start testing on cd8. I started testing on cd11 because I had ordered my OPK on Amazon (the 2 month supply one) and it only arrived on cd10. I received a blank face up until cd15 when I received a solid smiley. BD - 2 days before, day of, and morning after. DH has been traveling quite a bit the rest of the month so not much bd after that. I really did not think this month would be successful because of that. Btw, I did not receive any flashing smiley any day before the solid smiley. Not sure if this is normal for some.

Implantation? - 
8dpo-11dpo - lights cramping / dull achy, pressure in the lower mid section. I've never experienced this before.
8dpo - very light pink spotting. I noticed it after dtd and thought it was because of the deed. Looking back, this could've been implantation bleeding.
13dpo/cd28 - BFP on the FRER. The line wasn't super dark but it was noticable and it appeared almost right away.
14dpo/cd29 - BFP on the clearblue digital.

I will keep you ladies posted on the happenings and check back on you. I really want to see every single one if you get a BFP. Please keep this thread going. I definitely appreciated all the thoughts and hearing about your experiences, and the support we have for each other have been tremendous. To you all, ton of :dust:


----------



## Future Mom

Congratulations Anshi and good luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

Ahnshi said:


> Hello lovely ladies, well it looks like this "old lady" got a BFP!! I'm trying my very best to temper my excitement until I go to my Dr visit to confirm.
> 
> I have journaled my cycle and symptoms below:
> 
> Helping my body get healthier -
> - Been on prenatal vitamins for 2 months (the honest company brand)
> - Cut out all caffeine (coffee and soda).
> 
> OPK -
> - Clearblue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test - past couple of cycles have been 28 days, so I based my test start day on a 28 day cycle. The leaflet says for 28 day cycle to start testing on cd8. I started testing on cd11 because I had ordered my OPK on Amazon (the 2 month supply one) and it only arrived on cd10. I received a blank face up until cd15 when I received a solid smiley. BD - 2 days before, day of, and morning after. DH has been traveling quite a bit the rest of the month so not much bd after that. I really did not think this month would be successful because of that. Btw, I did not receive any flashing smiley any day before the solid smiley. Not sure if this is normal for some.
> 
> Implantation? -
> 8dpo-11dpo - lights cramping / dull achy, pressure in the lower mid section. I've never experienced this before.
> 8dpo - very light pink spotting. I noticed it after dtd and thought it was because of the deed. Looking back, this could've been implantation bleeding.
> 13dpo/cd28 - BFP on the FRER. The line wasn't super dark but it was noticable and it appeared almost right away.
> 14dpo/cd29 - BFP on the clearblue digital.
> 
> I will keep you ladies posted on the happenings and check back on you. I really want to see every single one if you get a BFP. Please keep this thread going. I definitely appreciated all the thoughts and hearing about your experiences, and the support we have for each other have been tremendous. To you all, ton of :dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Woohoo Ahnshi!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG Congratulations Ahnshi!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow Ahnshi, that is amazing news!!! :happydance: A big congrats to you and your DH! It's nice to hear someone our age get a BFP after only two cycles, that's so great! GL to you!


----------



## Future Mom

BFN this morning but I'm only 11 dpo AND two days ago I think I may have had implantation bleeding!!! Only a tiny amount of very pale drops. I'll test again when af is due on Tuesday. :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Congratulations Ahnshi!!! That is such exciting news. I'm so happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom said:


> BFN this morning but I'm only 11 dpo AND two days ago I think I may have had implantation bleeding!!! Only a tiny amount of very pale drops. I'll test again when af is due on Tuesday. :shrug:

Sounds promising to me, Future Mom! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ahnshi

Future Mom said:


> BFN this morning but I'm only 11 dpo AND two days ago I think I may have had implantation bleeding!!! Only a tiny amount of very pale drops. I'll test again when af is due on Tuesday. :shrug:

GL Future Mom!


----------



## Future Mom

Thanks Ladies, but :witch: just arrived. The good news is that now I get to test on Christmas Day!!! Please, Santa bring me a BFP!!!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Congratulations Ahnshi! 
...and thanks for the stats. It's good to know what to expect. I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom said:


> Thanks Ladies, but :witch: just arrived. The good news is that now I get to test on Christmas Day!!! Please, Santa bring me a BFP!!!

Oh darn, sorry to hear that! But you're right, Christmas will be a better surprise anyway. :) That's my test date too, although I bet I end up caving and testing on Christmas Eve! Lol


----------



## tryfor2

Congrats Ahnshi!! How wonderful. And in just two cycles--way to go!

I'm sorry, Future Mom. I wish you the best of luck for next cycle. :dust:


----------



## Blueshoney

Future Mom said:


> BFN this morning but I'm only 11 dpo AND two days ago I think I may have had implantation bleeding!!! Only a tiny amount of very pale drops. I'll test again when af is due on Tuesday. :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you! I don't think a BFP shows up until at least 3 days after implantation.


----------



## oldermom1975

Future Mom said:


> Thanks Ladies, but :witch: just arrived. The good news is that now I get to test on Christmas Day!!! Please, Santa bring me a BFP!!!

Sorry, lady! :hugs: It bites when our bodies psyche us out.
December is our month!


----------



## booger76

L.Ann.V said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies <3
> Month 1 for me was not preventing, but not really trying either. That's because in the back of my head I really thought I would get pregnant right away. My parents raised a responsible (paranoid) daughter ...and they had me convinced the first time I had unprotected sex I'd be pregnant. Ha-ha! I wish.
> I tend to go over my chart a couple times a day and pay attention to every cramp, mood swing, etc. and track it religiously. I don't really temp either. Peeing on an ovulation stick every morning is enough for me at the moment.
> I'm a planner in my day job as well, so trying to control something I logically know I have no control over, drives you a bit batty.
> AF due for me the 2nd week of December, right before my work holiday party. If she shows at the beginning of the week, I will be having a couple drinks at the end of the week... but if not, I'm already thinking up the excuses of why I won't be drinking with my coworkers at the party ;)

I seemed to think it would happen right away too! Ha! We even waited a month or two after we got married this summer to start trying because I didn't want to be "too" pregnant on our honeymoon in February. So silly of me....

Good luck - I hope this is your month!


----------



## booger76

Congrats to you Ahnshi!! So exciting!

And sorry to all the others who got hit by AF............hopefully you'll have better luck in December (which I guess is now!).


----------



## makeupmama2b

Im in same boat! Here to support!

::dumps whole bucket full of baby dust over everyone::


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- can I join you? I am 37 too (also born in 1976). 

I'm just starting now because I just met my OH this past Feb- before him, having children was a very abstract thought, but now I really want us to have a family with children. Most of my friends have had children in their mid-30s though so I don't feel that far behind! 

I got off the pill in July so we've been trying since then, but my cycles have been irregular, and I'm not sure if I've been ovulating. 

I've had blood tests that have come back "normal" and my GP has said to give it 6 months and then we can do more tests/try other things. I'm hoping my cycles have become more regular now, and that I ovulated a couple days ago based on the symptoms I've had.

I've been charting, testing and taking supplements from the first cycle, but have cut out a lot of the supplements now in case they've been making me more irregular and added reflexology. I also use the CBFM now but it's still just showing me as 'high' for most of my cycle.

Congrats to those of you with BFPs!


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> Hi all- can I join you? I am 37 too (also born in 1976).
> 
> I'm just starting now because I just met my OH this past Feb- before him, having children was a very abstract thought, but now I really want us to have a family with children. Most of my friends have had children in their mid-30s though so I don't feel that far behind!
> 
> I got off the pill in July so we've been trying since then, but my cycles have been irregular, and I'm not sure if I've been ovulating.
> 
> I've had blood tests that have come back "normal" and my GP has said to give it 6 months and then we can do more tests/try other things. I'm hoping my cycles have become more regular now, and that I ovulated a couple days ago based on the symptoms I've had.
> 
> I've been charting, testing and taking supplements from the first cycle, but have cut out a lot of the supplements now in case they've been making me more irregular and added reflexology. I also use the CBFM now but it's still just showing me as 'high' for most of my cycle.
> 
> Congrats to those of you with BFPs!

You are welcome to join this thread! There is another thread that is a little more active (the December thread), if you would like more chattiness. Good luck!


----------



## Fezzle

Less chattiness is probably good for me- I am oversubscribed to various threads and journals and sometimes can't get through them all! But it's nice to find a thread with others who are about my age.


----------



## Ahnshi

Welcome Fezzle and good luck to you. :dust:


----------



## Ahnshi

makeupmama2b said:


> Im in same boat! Here to support!
> 
> ::dumps whole bucket full of baby dust over everyone::

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Zeri

Hi girls, 
Also hoping to join in? I'm also born in 1976 (37 and a half). Have a 4 yr old daughter and have been NTNP/trying for #2 for 2 1/2 years, since my m/c in 2011. DH was on the fence about a #2 until recently, which is why we NTNP for while (well he NTNP, me ttc). I feel like we wasted a lot of time, though, by not aggressively trying for a while. Anyway, I'm hoping we can get more aggressive these next 3 months. I'm trying maca (got lots of ewcm on it before) this month, and my last Clomid pills next month. After that, will consider moving to IUI. 

I hope we all get bfps for Christmas!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Zeri said:


> Hi girls,
> Also hoping to join in? I'm also born in 1976 (37 and a half). Have a 4 yr old daughter and have been NTNP/trying for #2 for 2 1/2 years, since my m/c in 2011. DH was on the fence about a #2 until recently, which is why we NTNP for while (well he NTNP, me ttc). I feel like we wasted a lot of time, though, by not aggressively trying for a while. Anyway, I'm hoping we can get more aggressive these next 3 months. I'm trying maca (got lots of ewcm on it before) this month, and my last Clomid pills next month. After that, will consider moving to IUI.
> 
> I hope we all get bfps for Christmas!!

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Remaining hopeful. Onto month 4 of trying after AF leaves. Wasn't impressed with the Clearblue Advanced ovulation test I tried this past cycle. Might try pre-seed this next go round. Looking for a Christmas miracle :angel:


----------



## oldermom1975

L.Ann.V said:


> Remaining hopeful. Onto month 4 of trying after AF leaves. Wasn't impressed with the Clearblue Advanced ovulation test I tried this past cycle. Might try pre-seed this next go round. Looking for a Christmas miracle :angel:

Good luck! :dust:

Pre-seed has worked for us....


----------



## lamago

Welcome Fezzle


----------



## Fezzle

:hi: Hi, lamago!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I'd love to join you! I'm 36 and ttc #1. We had a loss last year. Just beginning cycle 5 of actively trying. With every cycle that goes by with nothing I get more worried that my time is running out. I know there's lot of years of good trying ahead but I still worry. We've been married almost ten years but the timing was never right. We weren't trying the first time and since that loss I'm just desperate for another chance. Cheers:)


----------



## kmtkmt

Hi - I'll make you 37 yr old ladies feel better right away, haha - I'm 39! TTC #1, 2nd month trying. I think I'm about 6dpo. I should know more accurately, as my cycles are very regular, but I was traveling overseas this month and couldn't use the cb fertility monitor. I didn't have my cheap regular opks with me and decided to spring for the clear blue digital opk and they were completely defective! I'm so annoyed because their defective product may have cost me a month, ugh. But anyway, maybe I got the days right anyway, fingers crossed... good to have buddies!


----------



## YoungatHeart

I'd like to join. 38, newly wed and TTC #1. This is my first month trying and just like a couple of other posters, my husband thinks it'll happen right away and I'm much more cautious.

So, of course, right off the bat I got a wonky cycle :wacko: I ordered HPT's and OPK's from Amazon (Clinical Guard) and they are both negative...but check out all my symptoms. I posted them here. Basically, just spotting but no flow, ginormous boobs, nausea and exhaustion.

I'm using the OvuView app and if I put spotting (which it was), I don't get any predicted fertile days, but I'm also not getting a BFP :growlmad:

Anyway, I'm glad there is a thread like this. Send baby dust my way that I'm just one of those people who get a late BFP!


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Mind if I join? I'm 36.5 and we've just decided to ttc#1 after a surprise bfp (followed immediately by a mc) this last August. Reading your posts is so helpful and inspiring. I guess I figured if we conceived when we were trying NOT to, that it'd be a go on try #1. Not so...
We've only been trying since October, but I've already worn myself out with worry b/c I seem to have constant pg symptoms! Nausea, fatigue, breast tenderness, nipple changes, bloating and fuzzy feeling...but BFNs. I don't know what my body's doing!
Woke up to AF this morning...sad. But GRATEFUL to have found this forum and this thread in particular.
Good luck and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Lynny77

Hopeful you sound just like me! We got lucky when we weren't trying then unlucky but now I'm desperate for it! And every month I seem to get the symptoms agains. How have I never realized my bb's get sore the week before af? Or how bloated and crampy? I guess it's just being more in tune with your body.


----------



## lamago

Its' our minds playing tricks on us. I have been pregnant like 4 times now according to symptons but in reality I have never seen a bfp! :cry:


----------



## sarahmomof2

Hi, I would love to join you all as well. I am 36 and TTC #3. I had lots of difficulties getting pregnant with #1 at age 31 and ended up seeing an RE and eventually getting pregnant with fertility treatments. I conceived #2 about a year after my first was born and was surprised as I didn't need any fertility treatments. I had a miscarriage on November 14th of this year, and I have been waiting to see what will happen since then. I still haven't had AF or another BFP. Anyone here that has had a prior miscarriage have any advice? I don't think I ovulated this cycle. I used OPK's sporadically, but I never got a dark line. I took an OPK today and while not positive, it was the darkest I have ever seen it. I used to always have around a 26-28 day cycle, so I am completely confused as to what my body may be doing. I have enjoyed reading all the other posts in this thread and it is nice to hear about others journeys. I wish the best of luck to all who are testing soon. I hope there are lots of BFP's in this group.


----------



## YoungatHeart

So, despite the oh-so-sore boobs and intermittent nausea, I had written off this past weird cycle. Then my friend who is under the care of fertility specialists finds out she's 9 weeks pregnant when she goes to the hospital for a bad upper respiratory infection. She had implantation spotting and then multiple BFN's at the doctor's office and FRER's at home for three weeks afterward the spotting (four weeks after monitored meeting of sperm and egg) and just gave up.

The kicker is she had the exact same symptoms and is saying to me that I might still be in the running.

Arghhh!!! This whole thing really plays with our minds (which affects our bodies too)!


----------



## BakingQueen

Hello to all! I am brand new to the forum. I am also almost 37 and still TTC#1. It is definitely really stressful to be trying for a family at this age! It seems that everyone expects to have a family and this really gets to me. On the rare occasion that I am late for my period get all hopeful and happy and then bang bad news all over again! I guess thats life for us older ladies and we need to keep on trying!!


----------



## Hopeful in OR

YoungatHeart said:


> So, despite the oh-so-sore boobs and intermittent nausea, I had written off this past weird cycle. Then my friend who is under the care of fertility specialists finds out she's 9 weeks pregnant when she goes to the hospital for a bad upper respiratory infection. She had implantation spotting and then multiple BFN's at the doctor's office and FRER's at home for three weeks afterward the spotting (four weeks after monitored meeting of sperm and egg) and just gave up.
> 
> The kicker is she had the exact same symptoms and is saying to me that I might still be in the running.
> 
> Arghhh!!! This whole thing really plays with our minds (which affects our bodies too)!

This whole thing DOES play with our minds and bodies, so frustrating!!

Hoping the best for you!


----------



## L.Ann.V

37, CD 8, on month 4 of ttc. giving acupuncture a whirl this time around. fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lenka78

Hi ladies, may I join? I am 35, cycle #8, cd14. GL to all and FX!


----------



## ERosePW

BakingQueen said:


> Hello to all! I am brand new to the forum. I am also almost 37 and still TTC#1. It is definitely really stressful to be trying for a family at this age! It seems that everyone expects to have a family and this really gets to me. On the rare occasion that I am late for my period get all hopeful and happy and then bang bad news all over again! I guess thats life for us older ladies and we need to keep on trying!!

I'm in the same boat. Been trying for a year, and now I'm at a point that I've never wanted anything more in my life! I'm hopeful for this cycle since my dr just upped my clomid. I'm feeling pretty good about things. But if I am unsuccessful again, I'm going in for an HSG. I'm feeling like its time to get more aggressive and get this show on the road, lol! GL to you Hun!


----------



## ERosePW

YoungatHeart, you're def still in!! Those are great signs! Keep us posted. :)

L.Ann, let me know if the acupuncture works for ya. I've been considering that as well. I love acupuncture, I find it very relaxing, but it's been years since I've done it. And I haven't tried it for fertility yet. So I like hearing success stories on it. :)

Hi Lenka! I think you were on the Nov or Dec thread in this same forum, right? I've been chatting on the Dec thread a lot, and i adore that group, they crack me up! I see a lot of the same names on this thread too. GL to you, hoping this is your cycle! I hope Ahnshi doesn't mind that we've kept this thread going, hehe!

GL to everyone else too! I think I'm way behind on this thread!


----------



## Lenka78

ERosePW said:


> YoungatHeart, you're def still in!! Those are great signs! Keep us posted. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lenka! I think you were on the Nov or Dec thread in this same forum, right? I've been chatting on the Dec thread a lot, and i adore that group, they crack me up! I see a lot of the same names on this thread too. GL to you, hoping this is your cycle! I hope Ahnshi doesn't mind that we've kept this thread going, hehe!
> 
> GL to everyone else too! I think I'm way behind on this thread!

ERosePW, yes, I am everywhere. khe khe... I also want to have a HSG test done. I think once I know that my tubes are clear and all good, I will be more relaxed. I know that I O each month, so its my tubes and DF's SA that should be checked first... Have an appointment with a FS January 7th. Will see what he has to say about my 8 month journey of ttc... GL!


----------



## L.Ann.V

ERosePW: Things were looking good after 2 sessions of acupuncture. I had a peak with this months ovulation test (none the month before) and right sided abdominal pains the next morning. My temp did spike the day after that... but it didn't stay elevated. Fertility Friends says 3 days of elevated temp in order to declare ovulation has occured, so now I'm not sure. I don't seem to be following the norms though, so trying to remain hopeful that we made a baby this week. Hoping for a very happy new year :)


----------



## ERosePW

Well thats great that you got a Peak after not getting one last month! Could mean the acupuncture is starting to do its job! 

I wish I could see your chart... did you get a Peak two days in a row, or just the one day? I'm wondering if your temp will jump back up again and then FF will determine O date. Also, did you enter the positive OPK into your chart? That often helps FF determine O date if your temps seem a little wonky at first.


----------



## lamago

Just checking in on everyone. I'm waiting for af this week..,.. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:


> Just checking in on everyone. I'm waiting for af this week..,.. Hope everyone is well.

Hi lamago! I almost forgot about this thread until the notice came in that you had posted. I suppose I should update... I had increased my Clomid to 50mg (3rd clomid cycle), and ended up getting my BFP, so it must've done the trick. However, I miscarried before I even hit the 5-week mark. So that was tough. Very difficult to go through after 13 months of TTC#1.

However... I am feeling better, and I'm jumping right back on the wagon. The silver lining (since I had to find one) is that now I know I can get pregnant! After I was able to move past the sadness, I was able to find a LOT of peace in the fact that DH and I did conceive. :) I had to skip the Clomid this month since the Dr wants me to wait until after a real AF arrives. But as soon as it does arrive, I will be taking the same 50mg once again, and I feel confident that its going to work again very quickly. Feeling very optimistic now. I did O this month naturally though. I was using OPKs and temping, just to see if I would. It was exactly two weeks after the m/c. So DH and I did BD (although he was out of town, and arrived back the very day of O!). So who knows, we'll see what happens. Maybe we caught it again, maybe we didn't. If not, then back to Clomid next month. :)


----------



## lamago

So sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I've been 13 months TTC and never seen a BFP so I think I can relate. It is great that you got that BFP though makes things much more hopeful!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

ERose so sorry to hear about your mc! You sound so positive- it'll happen again I'm sure!

I'm on CD2- booo. Maybe cycle 6 will be the lucky one? It's so hard to get hopeful the more time goes by.


----------



## SnortyBear

Hi ladies, I'm also 37 and ttc #1. We've been trying on and off for a year and a half, but never tracked anything. Started getting serious within the past 3 months. We got a clearblue easy fertility monitor, taking vitamins, trying to stay healthy and stress free. It does suck when you see that bfn month after month, but you can't stress over it. Don't go crazy symptom spotting either, a lot of symptoms are the same as aunt flo. Just try to find a hobby or do something you love to take your mind off the tww. It'll happen! I know, easier said than done!


----------



## Lynny77

Snortybear I'm using the CBFM as well and I love it. Just need a bfp now! It is so hard to not stress. I always thought I'd be so easy going about it but nope I make myself mental every month symptom spotting convincing myself that this is it then af shows up. I didn't realize how hard this would be!


----------



## Wish4another1

Lynny77 - I always convince myself I have preg symptoms and then feel silly when af appears :-( 
Just gotta keep hoping that one day ill be right!!!! Lol


----------



## lamago

I do the same, I have symptoms every month and every month I get AF. I keep trying to convince myself not to look too much into it, but still every month I'm convinced I'm pregnant but still have not seen a BFP.


----------



## SnortyBear

That's just because we all want that bfp so badly!!! It would be awesome if pregnancy symptoms weren't the same as af symptoms. 
Pretty excited to use my clearblue fertility monitor, I'm gonna start it next cycle as I just got it in and am currently mid cycle. I'm using the smiley face opk for this cycle. It would be pretty awesome if I got my bfp before even using the fertility monitor!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi all! New to the site as of today. :) Just turned 38 in Dec and have been somewhat trying for about 4 months. Tons of stress in the past 3, though, so I imagine that hasn't helped at all. Hopefully things are settling down now and we can relax and get ourselves a BFP! I'm so happy I found this thread, I almost feel silly just now trying to have a baby when most everyone else I know just had their 3rd and they started in their mid- to late-20's (I'm the older one of the group). I can relate to everything being said - just wasn't ready or mature enough to start a family back then, now is the time. 
Started OPK this month too, I'm in the 'High' range right now. I'm not up on the acroynms yet, so here's a question - bumping uglies every OTHER night, right? B/c of sperm count? There's so much to know...
fingers crossed for everyone! ERose - I'm sorry to read about your loss but it sounds like you have a fantastic attitude and outlook on things. Good luck to you!
~ michelle


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Michelle! Welcome:) I know what you mean about feeling a bit behind sometimes. Though I still feel like I'm 22:) And now that I'm ready it's frustrating that it hasn't happened yet. We are into cycle 6 now. Trying to stay positive!


----------



## maybebaby38

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum. I am 38 (as of November) and ttc #1. We started trying this month and AF is expected tomorrow. Although we just started this process I've wanted to be a mom for as long as I can remember. It took me a long time to find someone and settle down. Its been difficult to watch everyone I know get pregnant and now it seems that the people I babysat are becoming parents. So I really feel for everyone who is in this ttc boat with me.


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Hi ladies, just checking in. ERosePW, sorry to hear about your mc, you have a wonderful attitude, lots of baby dust your way! I just started OPKs this cycle, time to get serious! On CD 10 I got a dark line and noticed some CM going on, sooooooo we'll see what happens this month.

Baby dust to all!:dust:


----------



## lamago

Maybaby. Good luck


----------



## Hopeful in OR

AF came early this month, nothing like an unwelcome visitor showing up early! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hopeful in OR said:


> AF came early this month, nothing like an unwelcome visitor showing up early! How's everyone else doing?

cd5 here, af arrived on time but was still unwelcome! can't wait for O to get here and start obsessing over 'is it PMS or BFP' symptoms again! :winkwink:

PS - Hopeful, love your meme!


----------



## ERosePW

Wish2BMom said:


> cd5 here, af arrived on time but was still unwelcome! can't wait for O to get here and start obsessing over 'is it PMS or BFP' symptoms again! :winkwink:
> 
> PS - Hopeful, love your meme!

You're right behind me, I'm on cd7. :) Finally got AF after my CP in Dec. So I was able to start my Clomid again this month. Like you, I am dying for O to just get here! I think the first two weeks is just as bad as the TWW! LOL


----------



## Wish2BMom

ERosePW said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> cd5 here, af arrived on time but was still unwelcome! can't wait for O to get here and start obsessing over 'is it PMS or BFP' symptoms again! :winkwink:
> 
> PS - Hopeful, love your meme!
> 
> You're right behind me, I'm on cd7. :) Finally got AF after my CP in Dec. So I was able to start my Clomid again this month. Like you, I am dying for O to just get here! I think the first two weeks is just as bad as the TWW! LOLClick to expand...

hahaha I agree!! I'm counting last month as our first 'real' cycle b/c I was paying closer attention to everything around and after O. So this is the first month I'm paying attn beforehand! I'm going to drive myself bonkers! :wacko: it doesn't help that work is slow so I'm on this site every half hour. :roll:
FX for you!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies!

I'm on 8dpo so I'm fully in the- is it pms or something else bit. Though this is my 6th cycle and every cycle so far I've had symptoms which I thought for sure were pregnancy only to get af. And it's not like you can just not think about it. It's all I think about:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm on 8dpo so I'm fully in the- is it pms or something else bit. Though this is my 6th cycle and every cycle so far I've had symptoms which I thought for sure were pregnancy only to get af. And it's not like you can just not think about it. It's all I think about:)

TWW - so fun! HA!
how are your symptoms so far? anything different of note from the other cycles?
FX'ed for you!!


----------



## SnortyBear

Hi everyone! I'm 37 and also ttc #1. It's really frustrating. Just started my Af, this cycle will be cycle 19. What's everyone doing to maximize their chances? I'll be starting the cbe fertility monitor and temping this month. Also started taking maca this cycle. 
I already take a prenatal, vit d, coq10, and use softcups and preseed, although I've only started all this stuff a couple of cycles ago. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies!

Nothing new to report here! Lots of cramps but they seemed to have dissipated today (day dpo10/11) lots of cm as well and sore bb's but that's very consistent with pre menstrual. The only thing I did this month different was have a green smoothie every day the week I O'd- but that was only because I was off so had the time and energy for it. Really don't feel pregnant this month so don't have any hopes.

Snortybea- good luck this month! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jhmum

:blush: I'm 38 this year , I'm blessed with a 18 yr old lad & 2 step daughters , in my 7th month of ttc for a baby together :baby: Iv used ovulation kits for the past 4 months , very useful & also have phone app to monitor my cycle .. I'm pretty obsessed stressed & longing for a baby !!! As I'm in doubt lots if you all are ?! I'm currently 4 days late , neg pt on due date , really bad cramping & today a little pink spotting :cry:: then it's stopped again !!??? My poor fella must be sick of my mood swings ... Any one relate to my situation ? &#128151;


----------



## lamago

Hi ladies. Unfortunately I got Prego last month after 14 cycles and lost the baby at 8 weeks. Just have a little light bleeding left. It's so hard to be starting over again


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: lamago

Do you know what the next steps will be? Will you keep trying IUIs?


----------



## ERosePW

lamago said:


> Hi ladies. Unfortunately I got Prego last month after 14 cycles and lost the baby at 8 weeks. Just have a little light bleeding left. It's so hard to be starting over again

Lamago, I'm so sorry for your loss. :( Hugs Hun. I know that feeling after trying so long, and then starting the whole process all over again. I got prego after 13 months, and lost that one, although it was much earlier than yours. I'm now just finishing my 15th month with a bfn and AF today. I have a thread in the Loss forums since many of us wanted to start TTC immediately after, if you'd like to join us, although I stay in the other forums more often to stay positive and keep going. But it sometimes helps me to have that one to go to also.


----------



## penguins0616

Hello everyone! I am new to this site. I am 37 & have 2 teenagers. TTC #3. My fiance has no kids & wants to be a daddy so here I am. We have been trying for 5 months with no luck. Expecting the Clearblue Fertility Monitor to come in the mail today. Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## bsnurse

Good morning ladies! I am new to the site. I am 37 and ttc#1...we have been trying since last June. I thought I knew my cycle pretty well and then I was 3 days late this month which probably means I ovulated later than normal. Very frustrating. We are scheduled to go see a fertility doctor in a couple of weeks. Just wanted to say Hi and talk with others who can relate.


----------



## Lynny77

I'm so sorry lamago. I lost at 9 weeks a while back and it sucks. Hugs to you.

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## lamago

thanks erose. Ill look for you in the loss tread. 

@fezzle i'm not sure yet. I just called today to go to infertility specialist again. The first time i had to wait two months for an appoinmtne to I think it likely be that way again since i'm bassically starting over just older and sadder


----------



## Fezzle

:-( I've seen people say that pregnancy, even a miscarriage, can help their body become more fertile somehow, so I hope that's the case for you!


----------



## lamago

I haven't really heard that before but hopefully it's true. I didn't realize you were 37 fezzle. I think the years and having no kids makes it that much harder for me.


----------



## lamago

Lyn77, do u have kids? How long have u been trying?


----------



## ERosePW

I don't have any kids either. :( I started trying at the age of 36, then I turned 37 last summer and now each month just really matters. I want to be a mom so badly.


----------



## Lynny77

lamago I don't have kids. I m/c a year ago and now desperately trying to get pregnant again. I'm 36 now. Just saw my doctor and should get an appointment with a gyno soon. This ttc business can be pretty hard on the heart thats for sure!


----------



## lamago

Dh and I just tried dtd and I'm so dry it was uncomfortable. This has never been a problem before. How frustrating!:growlmad:


----------



## Hopeful in OR

lamago: sorry for your loss :hugs:

It's nice to be able to come somewhere and relate with women who are going through exactly the same thing!

Early af AGAIN!! wth?? Two cycles in February = February is now my least favorite month. :growlmad: It prompted me to do a little research (gotta love google) and I'm wondering if my daily habit of putting about a tablespoon of cinnamon on my yogurt is doing me harm. All sources seem to say that normal amounts of cinnamon (seasoning amounts) are perfectly safe but that larger amounts can bring on af/bleeding. Soooooo, to everyone ttc: avoid large servings of cinnamon!

Wishes for a lovely day to all of you and :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

lamago- now I'm 38! (as of a couple weeks ago!)

Have you tried preseed or conceive plus? I've tried both, but OH finds them too slippery to get enough 'friction', even if I just use a little bit. But I haven't ever been dry; we usually just use it to get him going again manually if necessary!


----------



## lamago

Lynn, Erost
I know just how you feel especially TTC #1. I dont have any kids to help me feel better about it and i want to be a mom so bad. I have my doc's appoint on monday so hopefully everything looks good.

Fezzle, Happy Belated B-day! I'm 36 now turningg 37 in Sept. I started TTC when I was 35. =/


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck with your appointment!


----------



## whyme2

Ahnshi said:


> Hello lovely ladies - I'm brand new to this forum. Still learning all the acronyms and what not. I'm 37 yo and ttc baby #1. In cd8. Me and DH been married for only 6 months. This is our 2nd month trying. Any other ladies in the same boat or near? I could use some encouragement. Baby dust to all :dust:

 hello im 39 and have been trying to conceive since last Feb. 2013 still no luck id love to talk my dr has started me on clomid I start my second round 2 moz good luck to you all xxx


----------



## lamago

Appointment confirmed everything is out and I don't need D&C. Just waiting to get back to normal cycles. Finding it really hard not to try this time around.


----------



## Tronny1008

I'm new to this and have to admit i'm a symptom post stalker :blush: 

We have been ttc for 3 years (not actively - "if it happens it happens" :shrug: ) But we have decided since my 35th Birthday to actively try :happydance: 

I'm currently CD21 and i think DPO5 / 6... I swear I have every symptom in the book every month only to have the wicked witch come and spoil it ;) 

This month I don't think we BD during my fertile window, I have PCOS and don't chart ...yet. But I have had the most unusual symptoms this month. I normally never get the BBS or Cramps before AF. (and that was two "symptoms" i never got in previous months of thinking i was pg.) This last week I have been overly aware of my nipples and a dull pulling ache over left pelvic area. Also (TMI) Constipation!! I most certainly never have that problem! I'm regular like clockwork in the morning without fail. I also have been feeling muscle/ joint pain and slightly nauseas when brushing teeth. 

But the one thing that is giving me way more hope this month is I just feel pregnant. I don't have any other "symptoms" outside of the above but It's like my body is trying to make me believe that i am :shrug:

Sorry for the rambling.. I did say I was new to this, But I guess I want to know if anyone else is experiencing the madness I am... please say someone is :wacko::wacko::wacko: :winkwink:


----------



## 4boys

Hi everyone,
I am 37 and have 4 boys, the youngest is 8 and we've decided to try for a last baby. I fell pretty quickly for the boys but now I'm older I'm sure it's a whole new ball game! I came off the mini pill in June. My periods have been light but I'm now 4dpo and ever hopeful! We bd loads during the fertile period (using FF and opk for the first time this month but not temping) I have no symptoms but I never found out I was pregnant with my boys until I was about 6 weeks gone each time. 

Good luck to everyone ttc, I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Stormborn

Hi Ahnshi,

I'll be 37 in December and we've been trying for our first since our wedding in May. So far no luck (just started my period on Saturday). I'm happy to be your TTC buddy.

Good luck to us all :)


----------

